# September Dreams 108 Tester's 24 BFP's



## Dannixo

Hello ladies! I have went ahead and made the September thread since we are coming up on the halfway point. Prayers sent to each and everyone of you! and plenty of sticky baby :dust: fingers crossed! Send me your testing dates and good luck with this month! 

September 1st- Pirate:witch: growlil1, BeachyBronzer:witch: Livia82:witch: Cmarie:witch: eris:bfp:

September 2nd- Schultzie18:bfp: HappilyTTC, Kempster, menelly, Buttercup84:witch: LEW1129

September 3rd- Confuzion:witch: mapletulip:witch: bumpin2012:bfp: Katertot:witch: Newlywed2012:bfp:, baby_dust11:bfp:, 3Chords:angel:

September 4th- Amy31, MrsCorny:witch: Edinburgh, MandaC:angel: maybababyin13:witch: Mrs.Dragonfly:witch: H Loves T:bfp: Salu_34:witch: Bluefish1980:witch: cek730:witch: jordiedoll:bfp:, Bump4me2013

September 5th- Findingkismet:witch: bubblebelly:bfp: Heatherit, ShelbyLC:bfp: Missbx:witch: ddekerl, Nic18:bfp:

September 6th- AshNAmber:witch:, Mangoes

September 7th- Lucky83, emalou90:bfp: lm3898:angel: wizz:witch: keds195:witch: KrashL:witch:, Stephiebell84

September 8th- Fabpop:bfp: teacup:angel: Dannixo:witch: kristeeny1:bfp: Mrs_Wright:bfp:

September 9th- Sunny27:witch: thatfatcat14, momwife:witch: littlescarlet

September 10th- Sun_flower:witch: WDWJess:witch: Nightnurse:witch:

September 11th- beneathmywing, tori0713:witch: SadakoS, Dsemcho:witch:

September 12th- poppygirl05, Lavinator:witch: Lindseygaye:witch: LexyAjMommy, Vndz:bfp: 

September 13th- Kedwards1982

September 14th- CMPunk, burnettebimbo:witch: Daisyprencess:witch:

September 15th- BumptasticMTY, Hannah.w, moonlyte

September 16th- 2moms2be:witch: Mrs.Stevens10:witch: Greekgirl77

September 17th- Calimom029

September 18th- Navygrrl:witch:

September 19th- Kittiyara

September 20th- Rachy28:witch: Junebaby08, Hopin&Prayin, My rainbow

September 21st- Kyliem87, RedHeadBabies:angel: Pinkfluffypla:witch:

September 22nd- Coco Tutu:bfp:

September 23rd- AmorT

September 24th- Pinkpolkadot, Calilove77:witch:, Augustbride6:witch: Fairyy:witch:, Kempster

September 25th- hnm, MrsLemon, Amalee

September 26th- libbysue:wtch: Dragonflywing:witch:

September 27th- missbx

September 28th- NewMrsJones:witch:, Jadoechols

September 29th- Jess812:bfp:

September 30th-mapletulip:witch: Yogamama27:witch:, KrashL, confuzion:bfp:, BeachyBronzer, Wizz:bfp:



October Thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2002387-octorber-pumpkins-1-tester.html#post29460355


----------



## confuzion

Thank you Danni! Been waiting for this thread :) you can sign me up for sept. 3rd!


----------



## Dannixo

You have been added! Sorry it took so long I usually try and wait the halfway point of the month but so many of us are out already this will help past the time and keep us all sane!


----------



## Sun_Flower

September 10th for me please xxx


----------



## fairyy

September 8th. That's my b'day. Hope this will prove to be a lucky thread for all of us.
:dust:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Girls,

Moving over from the August thread after AF showed :(

Before having my son my cycles were 28-32 days without fail. I came off the pill 24th June. I had a light bleed 26-27th June then nothing until 48 days later!

How should I work this cycle out? Hoping I've gone back to normal now!


----------



## Dannixo

brunettebimbo said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Moving over from the August thread after AF showed :(
> 
> Before having my son my cycles were 28-32 days without fail. I came off the pill 24th June. I had a light bleed 26-27th June then nothing until 48 days later!
> 
> How should I work this cycle out? Hoping I've gone back to normal now!

Let me know when you have a testing date. Welcome back to this thread. Hope you have a shorter cycle this time and get your bfp.


----------



## FindingKismet

Please put me down for September 5th!


----------



## mapletulip

Thanks for starting the Sep thread! Hopefully all the :dust: from the August thread will spill over and help us ladies!

Can you put me down for Sep 3 and Sep 30?  Thanks! #doubletestmonth


----------



## beneathmywing

September 11 for me!! Hope this thread is lucky!


----------



## Lucky83

September 7th for me please!


----------



## salu_34

September 12th :)


----------



## Sunny27

Hey Danni can you put me down for September 9th please


----------



## confuzion

On vacation at the moment and all I can think about is going home and ttc. It's ruining my time here :( me and my husband are still BD'ing but I won't be ovulating until we get home and I feel like I wish my vacation would end already so I can go home and ovulate lol. I feel :wacko:


----------



## confuzion

Oh and it gets cold at night and it's messing up my temps by making them lower than im used to. Which is also bothering me lol.


----------



## Thatfatcat14

September 9th for me please danni. Fingers crossed for everyone in here!


----------



## 2moms2be

The witch tiptoed in this morning, expecting her to swoop in full-force by Monday. So it's onto September for me! Going to start with a tentative date of September 16th, as my O was consistent these past two months... subject to change, though.

Good luck! <3


----------



## AmorT

Can you put me down for September 23rd, my date might change, but right now thats the date I have set to test in September. Thanks !! Best of luck to everyone testing in September.


----------



## Mrs.Stevens10

Hello again! Dannixo, Can you please add me for Sept 16th? Thanks a bunch!! :thumbup:


----------



## cek730

sorry to sound dumb... but how do you know what date you should test? I O'd yesterday so i'm on 1DPO today.


----------



## AmorT

cek730 said:


> sorry to sound dumb... but how do you know what date you should test? I O'd yesterday so i'm on 1DPO today.

Do you know how long your LP (from the day you ovulate to the start of your next period) is ? Some people start testing as early as 10 DPO and go from there, I always wait until it's closer to me starting my cycle.. looking at your siggy it say your AF is due in 10 days, you can wait and test that day or the day before.. however you feel comfortable.


----------



## cek730

AmorT said:


> Do you know how long your LP (from the day you ovulate to the start of your next period) is ? Some people start testing as early as 10 DPO and go from there, I always wait until it's closer to me starting my cycle.. looking at your siggy it say your AF is due in 10 days, you can wait and test that day or the day before.. however you feel comfortable.

I only started keeping track of my LP in July, but that month is was 10 days. So does that mean I start testing on 10DPO? What is the general rule?
Thank you!


----------



## Navygrrl

If you want to save yourself some stress, wait to test until one day past your usual luteal phase, so 11dpo in your case. Now, most of us here start testing as soon as we get any reason to test, so you could start testing at 8dpo, especially if you've invested in internet cheapies and just have loads of tests just sitting around, LOL.


----------



## schultzie18

Hi everyone! I sure hope September brings us some luck! I am still waiting to O so I dont know when I will be testing... will let u know as soon as I do. This is my first cycle on clomid so I think it is making me O later.


----------



## Pirate

I don't usually join in on testing threads, but what the heck, put me down for September 1, please. I'm feeling really hopeful for this cycle for a change.


----------



## Navygrrl

Welp, here I am in the September thread. Please put me down for September 18.


----------



## kedwards1982

Hi Danni,

Could you put me for September 13? It's the day before my supposed next cycle so we will see! Not sure my exacted O date since cycle keeps being weird. Officially started AF today. The past 4 days were just spotting which was weird because I usually just spot for about a day before AF shows but oh well. I'm not going to stress about every different changes that happen. It's too much stress.


----------



## emalou90

Hi all September ladies. Set me up at September 7th that's when my period of due (if not before) so will be testing then if I can hold out!! Currently CD10, had a tiny amount of brown spotting but think I'm going crazy.
:dust: fxd for you all xxxxxx


----------



## kempster

hi ladies, Im new here,
I think i have to ovulate today, but the opk the past 3 days was really light - if any.

the witch is due 2nd Sept... so I'll be testing then.

good luck to all of you x:winkwink:


----------



## Mrs.Stevens10

So I went out and bought Pre-Seed. I'm hoping it will help the swimmers make their way. Anyone have any success with Pre-Seed? I've read some positive things on Reddit. Seeing if anyone in here has experience with it. Thanks!! :dust:


----------



## kedwards1982

Mrs.Stevens10 said:


> So I went out and bought Pre-Seed. I'm hoping it will help the swimmers make their way. Anyone have any success with Pre-Seed? I've read some positive things on Reddit. Seeing if anyone in here has experience with it. Thanks!! :dust:

I have thought about getting it myself. I don't know if anyone has had success with it or not but I am wanting to know myself too! :winkwink:


----------



## fairyy

Put me down for September 18th plz.


----------



## HappilyTTC

Put me down for September 2nd, please, though I may test before then!


----------



## Amy31

4th September for me :)


----------



## schultzie18

I got a + opk today! So could you put me down for testing on the 2nd. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.Stevens10 said:


> So I went out and bought Pre-Seed. I'm hoping it will help the swimmers make their way. Anyone have any success with Pre-Seed? I've read some positive things on Reddit. Seeing if anyone in here has experience with it. Thanks!! :dust:

We used it and it did not work for us.


----------



## 2moms2be

Mrs.Stevens10 said:


> So I went out and bought Pre-Seed. I'm hoping it will help the swimmers make their way. Anyone have any success with Pre-Seed? I've read some positive things on Reddit. Seeing if anyone in here has experience with it. Thanks!! :dust:

We have some sitting in the nightstand, but haven't used it yet. I was really big on keeping things as "normal" as possible for us, since we're using a donor, and wanted to add as little to the experience as we could... but we might break it out this time for a test-run haha. Heard great things... Couldn't hurt, right? :)


----------



## Mrs.Stevens10

Dannixo said:


> Mrs.Stevens10 said:
> 
> 
> So I went out and bought Pre-Seed. I'm hoping it will help the swimmers make their way. Anyone have any success with Pre-Seed? I've read some positive things on Reddit. Seeing if anyone in here has experience with it. Thanks!! :dust:
> 
> We used it and it did not work for us.Click to expand...

Thanks for the input. My DS is from my previous marriage so I know I can conceive, yet my DH doesn't have any children and I am afraid that his little guys may not be able to do the job. It's still too early in our TTC process to have an SA but I thought maybe Pre-Seed would provide a better environment for the spermies:thumbup:


----------



## AmorT

I was watching a video of a woman on Youtube yesterday, after her first month (she had the video where she brought the pre-seed) and after the first cycle in July she conceived. I heard lot's of great things about pre-seed, and weird it was even in my dream, I said I was going to pick up some and try it.


----------



## mapletulip

We have used it as regular lube - works great for that. No baby here yet though, but then again, I don't fill up entire syringes and insert it either.


----------



## hnm

Put me down for the 25th please!


----------



## AshNAmber

Please add me Sept 4th :) :dust: to all of us :)


----------



## Dannixo

I will be adding everyone tomorrow! Sorry for the delay, closing on our house Thursday and packing plus working.


----------



## Menelly

We were going to be done trying, and be content with the little one we have now.

THEN my hubs "forgot" to go for the condoms on CD12 and CD14. And I ovulate on 14 like clockwork. So I guess I'm in the 2ww again. I SHOULD be testing Sept 2nd, but I have a ton of Wondfos and nothing better to do so I doubt I'll make it that long. I'm hoping to hold out till the 29th or so at least. :)


----------



## bubblebelly

Hi Girls!
good luck to everyone and lots of BabyDust!!
Please put me down for testing from the 5th - 9th Sept..
that's the days before my AF is due.. 
waiting for O.. and then its the big TWW !!

x


----------



## emalou90

Wow I'm rusty at this.
Ov pains? I'm getting slightly heavy achy tummy. Bit pully I guess.
Never having the implant again, hate not knowing what my body is doing.

Due to ov in about 4 days says my chart but this is only based on two periods (1 ov) since removal.


----------



## bumpin2012

sept 3rd for me!

Thanks for heading up the post again Dannixo.


----------



## Navygrrl

Dannixo said:


> I will be adding everyone tomorrow! Sorry for the delay, closing on our house Thursday and packing plus working.

Congrats on the house! I can't believe you're keeping track of this and the August thread, plus TTC, buying a new house, moving, and working. Wow, I'm tired just from typing all that. Thanks for keeping up with the threads. :)


----------



## bumpin2012

^^ hahaha... I feel tired reading that!


----------



## fairyy

Will pre seed work if I use it externally ? I don't have problem with ewcm. Just the problem with dryness sometimes. Thinking of ordering one. But I don't want to use it with the applicator, just externally as a lube. Any suggestion ladies ??? Shall I order it from early pregnancy.com ? Do u have any idea how long it takes to shipped at your door steps ? I am on cd2 today. I need it before cd10.


----------



## fairyy

Danni my testing date is 18th dear not 8th.


----------



## mapletulip

Hey Danni,

Just wanted to say THANK YOU for doing this every month. I know it's giving me a nice distraction and feeling of 'belonging' in this difficult journey. I don't know you but you must have a job/volunteer work/life besides this forum, so thanks for your hard work! :flower:


----------



## Dannixo

Welcome ladies!!! Lots of baby :dust: sent to you all this cycle. Even though we have a cancelled cycle I am still here to support you all. Sorry it took so long to add everyone. I work fulltime at a daycare center and we close on our house Friday so I have been packing like crazy. Thanks for being so patient and understanding.


----------



## Menelly

Hate to be picky when you're so busy, but I'm Sept 2nd, not 29th. I know I wrote my post super confusing, I'm sorry. :(


----------



## bubblebelly

appreciate all the hard work danni!!
xx


----------



## Dannixo

Menelly said:


> Hate to be picky when you're so busy, but I'm Sept 2nd, not 29th. I know I wrote my post super confusing, I'm sorry. :(

I'm sorry dear, I must not of read it right. I will change it for you :)


----------



## Kyliem87

Can you put me down for the 21st please? :) xxx

Good luck everyone! :hugs:


----------



## MrsCorny

Hi again Dannixo!! Ill be testing 9/4. Please add me to the list. I hope your recovery is going well. It's been a while since the procedure now, hasn't it?

Blessings and baby dust to all of you ladies!! Xoxo


----------



## fairyy

Thanks Danni and congrats for the new house. :)


----------



## lm3898

Hi & thanks for setting up the thread again! I'll be testing 9/7! 

Best,

LC


----------



## Dannixo

MrsCorny said:


> Hi again Dannixo!! Ill be testing 9/4. Please add me to the list. I hope your recovery is going well. It's been a while since the procedure now, hasn't it?
> 
> Blessings and baby dust to all of you ladies!! Xoxo

Thank you, Yes it's been 2 months on the 18th. I have healed up nicely. Of course the first IUI afterwards was negative and we have to sit this cycle out due to an ovarian cyst. So we wont be trying again until October. We have our IVF consult September 25th.


----------



## MrsCorny

Dannixo said:


> MrsCorny said:
> 
> 
> Hi again Dannixo!! Ill be testing 9/4. Please add me to the list. I hope your recovery is going well. It's been a while since the procedure now, hasn't it?
> 
> Blessings and baby dust to all of you ladies!! Xoxo
> 
> Thank you, Yes it's been 2 months on the 18th. I have healed up nicely. Of course the first IUI afterwards was negative and we have to sit this cycle out due to an ovarian cyst. So we wont be trying again until October. We have our IVF consult September 25th.Click to expand...

Especially with having to sit this cycle out, thank you for keeping these threads up! You are a blessing. I believe God is using you in a mighty way! I hope your consult in September goes well! I look forward to hearing how you get on! Prayers for you! Xoxo


----------



## 2moms2be

Congratulations on the house, Danni! How exciting! I'm sorry that you have to sit this cycle out; it's so kind of you to cheerlead for us, anyway <3 <3 <3 :hugs:


----------



## Edinburgh

September 4th x


----------



## MomWife

I will be testing on Sept. 9th. Keeping my fingers crossed this cycle!


----------



## BeachyBronzer

Brilliant thread Dannixo thank you! 
And best of luck with your consult next month

Please add me for testing on 1st September .


----------



## katertot

I'd like to be added to September 3rd please.. If I can wait that long :)


----------



## MandaC

Sept 4th for me please, that is the day I go for blood work. I will probably test before that tho who am I kidding. :)


----------



## MrsCorny

MandaC said:


> Sept 4th for me please, that is the day I go for blood work. I will probably test before that tho who am I kidding. :)

Haha! I'm right there with u. I will totally be testing early this time, first month truly NTNP! So I'm hoping and hoping hard! My MIL already thinks I'm pregnant!


----------



## MandaC

MrsCorny said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Sept 4th for me please, that is the day I go for blood work. I will probably test before that tho who am I kidding. :)
> 
> Haha! I'm right there with u. I will totally be testing early this time, first month truly NTNP! So I'm hoping and hoping hard! My MIL already thinks I'm pregnant!Click to expand...

YAY!!! Crossing my fingers this is it for us:)


----------



## emalou90

My TWW starts on Saturday arghhhh exciting!!


----------



## growlil1

September 1st here


----------



## Dannixo

Well got some good news and bad. Doctors office called from the infertility center and said my insurance doesn't cover anything, which we already knew. She said IVF is 9,500. They will let us pay 4500 now and the other the day before the procedure. We don't have that amount of money. On the plus side someone cancelled their appointment so we get to go tomorrow at 2:30 for our initial consult.


----------



## emalou90

That's great you get a consult earlier.
But payment wise... Eeek :-( it's not fair they get to price something like 'life' like that.


----------



## Dannixo

I agree and they wouldn't even set up a payment plan.


----------



## emalou90

So they don't make it an easy ride do they. I sorry danni :(
A chance of saving in the mean time? Xx


----------



## AmorT

These hospitals/doctors expect people to always have that amount of money. It's crazy, it's like they dont want to try to help, they should have it set up where people can do payment plans. It's already hard enough going through procedures and dealing with infertility/fertility issues. 

Danni have you looked into grants/scholarships that help cover the costs of IVF. I'm not sure what part of Ohio you're from, I'm from Cleveland. and I was looking at the company who helps out with UH IVF up here they have payment plans to help you pay for your IVF and they have a refund guarantee if you do not get pregnant.


----------



## Dannixo

AmorT said:


> These hospitals/doctors expect people to always have that amount of money. It's crazy, it's like they dont want to try to help, they should have it set up where people can do payment plans. It's already hard enough going through procedures and dealing with infertility/fertility issues.
> 
> Danni have you looked into grants/scholarships that help cover the costs of IVF. I'm not sure what part of Ohio you're from, I'm from Cleveland. and I was looking at the company who helps out with UH IVF up here they have payment plans to help you pay for your IVF and they have a refund guarantee if you do not get pregnant.

Do you have a website or phone number to that company?


----------



## AmorT

Dannixo said:


> AmorT said:
> 
> 
> These hospitals/doctors expect people to always have that amount of money. It's crazy, it's like they dont want to try to help, they should have it set up where people can do payment plans. It's already hard enough going through procedures and dealing with infertility/fertility issues.
> 
> Danni have you looked into grants/scholarships that help cover the costs of IVF. I'm not sure what part of Ohio you're from, I'm from Cleveland. and I was looking at the company who helps out with UH IVF up here they have payment plans to help you pay for your IVF and they have a refund guarantee if you do not get pregnant.
> 
> Do you have a website or phone number to that company?Click to expand...


I sent you the website information in a P.M


----------



## AshNAmber

TWW finally!!


----------



## kedwards1982

Danni,

I am leaving this month. I decided to quit for a couple of months. I'm gonna focus on getting healthier and losing weight so my body will be much better for the baby. Plus after doing some thinking, I really want to try for an October baby. Halloween fan here :happydance:


----------



## WDWJess

Hi please add me I will be testing on 10th.


----------



## mapletulip

I kid you not, this week I keep seeing 'BFP' license plates all around me in traffic! :)

Sign? Likely not.
Am I reading into it still? Yup!
Am I crazy? Yup!

TWW starts today....had a positive OPK test yesterday, so fingers crossed!


----------



## fairyy

mapletulip said:


> I kid you not, this week I keep seeing 'BFP' license plates all around me in traffic! :)
> 
> Sign? Likely not.
> Am I reading into it still? Yup!
> Am I crazy? Yup!
> 
> TWW starts today....had a positive OPK test yesterday, so fingers crossed!

:) Good luck. Fingers crossed for u.

I am waiting to ovulate. On cd5 today.


----------



## cek730

mapletulip said:


> I kid you not, this week I keep seeing 'BFP' license plates all around me in traffic! :)
> 
> Sign? Likely not.
> Am I reading into it still? Yup!
> Am I crazy? Yup!
> 
> TWW starts today....had a positive OPK test yesterday, so fingers crossed!

You are too funny... I could totally see myself thinking the same thing! I hope it is a sign for you!!!


----------



## Heatherlt

Just ovulated either yesterday or today, so please put me down for September 5th!

This is my first cycle taking clomid, so hopefully it did the trick.


----------



## bumpin2012

mapletulip said:


> I kid you not, this week I keep seeing 'BFP' license plates all around me in traffic! :)
> 
> Sign? Likely not.
> Am I reading into it still? Yup!
> Am I crazy? Yup!
> 
> TWW starts today....had a positive OPK test yesterday, so fingers crossed!

I see pregnant women EVERYWHERE. I feel like im being stalked...


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, sorry for my absence. We got the keys to our new house Friday and with work, doctors appointments and packing I haven't had time to get on here. I will update everything Monday when our Internet is reconnected to the new house. 

AFM: my doctors appointment went great! He was very in depth and through. He pretty much said we wasted our time and money at my old doctor whom we were with for 11 cycles. He said clomid was not for me. He is starting me on fermera for two cycles, if that don't work then two cycles of fermera plus injections and if that don't work off to ivf for us. He said the issues looks like a weight problem to him. I'm under weight and he thinks its tricking my body to not release the hormones to ovulate good. The fermera fixes that so he thinks we could get pregnant fast now. I'm super excited to start my period and try something that may actually work! He said we should of never dont the iui's because they wouldn't of worked anyways because sperm isn't the issues. I thank you all for listening and your thoughts and prayers. I have a no glimmer of hope.


----------



## cek730

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies, sorry for my absence. We got the keys to our new house Friday and with work, doctors appointments and packing I haven't had time to get on here. I will update everything Monday when our Internet is reconnected to the new house.
> 
> AFM: my doctors appointment went great! He was very in depth and through. He pretty much said we wasted our time and money at my old doctor whom we were with for 11 cycles. He said clomid was not for me. He is starting me on fermera for two cycles, if that don't work then two cycles of fermera plus injections and if that don't work off to ivf for us. He said the issues looks like a weight problem to him. I'm under weight and he thinks its tricking my body to not release the hormones to ovulate good. The fermera fixes that so he thinks we could get pregnant fast now. I'm super excited to start my period and try something that may actually work! He said we should of never dont the iui's because they wouldn't of worked anyways because sperm isn't the issues. I thank you all for listening and your thoughts and prayers. I have a no glimmer of hope.

dannixo- i am so happy and excited for you and the news you got with the doctor. It seems like you have been through so much ttc and also done so much to keep track of people in this forum. I really hope the fermera works for you and that you get a BFP very very soon!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Is it okay if I join in? September 5 for me, please. :flower:

I'm new to the TTC boards - technically NTNP so hope nobody minds! I have identical twin girls who will be 9 months old on the 25th. Really scared of ending up with twins again :haha: I had a chemical pregnancy in June/July, a short cycle (25 days) immediately after, and I'm on my next cycle now. I'm currently on CD17 and not sure when/if I ovulated. I usually get O pain but haven't felt anything yet.

Anyway, baby dust and good luck to everyone! :flower:


----------



## Newlywed2012

Hello guys, I'm back this month for month 2 of TTC. I had a two day light period and went on to ovulate 3 days ago. I'm now in the tww period and already driving myself mad. Although I promised this month I wouldn't symptom spot or check FF every second of the day! Ish all be testing on the 3rd-5th September depending on how long I can wait. My follicular phase was a lot shorted this month according to clear blue advance so it will be interesting to see my result... Not long now!!


----------



## CM Punk

Hi Dannixo!

Please list me as September 14th. This will be my third month trying... So I'm hoping third time's a charm :)

Lots of baby dust to go around~ Stay positive ladies!


----------



## salu_34

Sooooo...My testing day may change... According to FF and Ovufriend, I ovulated on Wednesday CD18. Which makes sense, since my temp was higher than normal. But OH and I, have still been BDing every other day. We BDed on CD17 and CD19, and now today. Hopefully chances are good, that something has happened. We are still going to BD until AF arrives, which has been changed to Sept 5, instead of Sept 12...Ughhh, I hate how my body just up and changes like this ! 
It would be really great if my body decided to cooperate and stop changing things on me every month !


----------



## Sunny27

This is my second time taking opk. I think this is positive both are light lines. What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







Aug 24.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Heatherlt

Sunny27 said:


> This is my second time taking opk. I think this is positive both are light lines. What do you ladies think?

It looks *not quite* positive to me. When I get tests like that I always get a truly positive test that night or the next day. Keep testing and BDing!


----------



## emalou90

Looks fine to me, I only got two light lines when I was ovulating this month.
I think as long as the control line and test line are the same darkness then you're good to go.


----------



## teacup

Yayy! Please can you put me on the list? :happydance: 

I'm testing 8th September. Same day as fairyy !

I really hope we all get our little may bugs! Good luck ladies! :hugs:


----------



## AshNAmber

Newlywed2012 said:


> Hello guys, I'm back this month for month 2 of TTC. I had a two day light period and went on to ovulate 3 days ago. I'm now in the tww period and already driving myself mad. Although I promised this month I wouldn't symptom spot or check FF every second of the day! Ish all be testing on the 3rd-5th September depending on how long I can wait. My follicular phase was a lot shorted this month according to clear blue advance so it will be interesting to see my result... Not long now!!

sounds like were on the same days!! 3DPO ugh... trying to keep myself busy


----------



## Sunny27

Ok ladies I posted my what I think was positive opk yesterday and today I had a spike in my temp. My dh was out of town last night do you think it's to late to bd? I have attached my chart and opk.
 



Attached Files:







Aug 24.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 3









Temp Chart.png
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BumptasticMTY

Please add me to the list. I will be testing September 15. Thanks!


----------



## emalou90

teacup said:


> Yayy! Please can you put me on the list? :happydance:
> 
> I'm testing 8th September. Same day as fairyy !
> 
> I really hope we all get our little may bugs! Good luck ladies! :hugs:

And only a day behind me :happydance:
Good luck xx


----------



## H loves T

4th September please 
Good luck to all


----------



## FabPop

Thanks for the thread again Danni! I wasnt due to O for 5 days but got a smiley on CBD today so il b testing a day early on the 8th as going on holiday that day & wont b able to test whilst away!!


----------



## LEW1129

Hi, I'm new to the website. We are on our second IUI, and I'm due to test September 2nd. Would you sign me up to the list? Good Luck to all the TWW'ers! Praying for a BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Dannixo

I will be updating the list Monday. Done moving just have to wait for the Internet to transfer.


----------



## 2moms2be

Danni, that's amazing news about the Femara! 

The weight thing is a huge deal... I was never underweight, but daaaaaamn close (literally 1.5lbs away)... and over the last couple of months, I've gained about 15lbs. Doing that, my cycles got shorter and more regular, and I've had less spotting. I feel like my cycle is a lot healthier now that my weight is up. 

Hopefully the Femara will do the trick for you! This new doctor sounds great! FX <3


----------



## Menelly

Sunny27 said:


> Ok ladies I posted my what I think was positive opk yesterday and today I had a spike in my temp. My dh was out of town last night do you think it's to late to bd? I have attached my chart and opk.

Doesn't hurt to try, but my understanding is after your temp shift is generally too late. :( Good luck though!


----------



## Newlywed2012

Hi guys, I'm 4dpo and have woken up with the most awful pain in my uterus. It takes my breath away and feels like a pulling/sharp pain along with milder period type cramps. Surely this is too early to implant? Could it e something ddifferent like a uti or endo? Any help would be much appreciated!!


----------



## bluefish1980

Please add me to 4th September.

Fingers crossed. Ta x


----------



## AshNAmber

ugh longest Two Weeks EVER!!! come on Sept 4th!!!


----------



## MandaC

AshNAmber said:


> ugh longest Two Weeks EVER!!! come on Sept 4th!!!

I hear ya! Iam testing that day too:)


----------



## maybababyin13

Can I join please? If my dates are right I should be testing Wed 4th Sept (but could be due anywhere from there to the 7th). 

This is cycle 2 for us ttc #1. I have a funny suspicion I had a chemical pregnancy last cycle. We were on honeymoon so I didnt test but I had a lot of symptoms, I had a slight brown discharge which I presumed was an implantation bleed but 3 days later I got a full on AF with the worst cramps ever. The witch was 6 days early too which never happens. So it might or might not have been who knows. 

Anyways Im not using OPKs or temping or any of that good stuff yet, we said wed give ourselves a few months before we start that. So fingers crossed and babydust to everyone here. I have 1 hpt and everyday Im so tempted to use it but I stop myself ha I keep saying to my husband thats the one thats going to give us our BFP I can feel it so fingers crossed Im right!


----------



## Mrs.Stevens10

Been away for a while as to not go insane. Waiting to O then the real crazy comes out :wacko:! :dust: to all!!


----------



## MrsCorny

Only 5dpo and so anxious!! My mother in law is convinced I'm pregnant and it's getting to my head lol


----------



## teacup

emalou90 said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Yayy! Please can you put me on the list? :happydance:
> 
> I'm testing 8th September. Same day as fairyy !
> 
> I really hope we all get our little may bugs! Good luck ladies! :hugs:
> 
> And only a day behind me :happydance:
> Good luck xxClick to expand...

Thanks! Good luck to you too. xx I will probably test at 12 dpo, unless I can hold out for longer. Had positive opk on Saturday, so been BD'ing every day since then. (Also the three days leading up to positive opk!) so we're hoping we have good chances this cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I ovulated super early this cycle so I'll best testing up until af due date, please put me down for the 4th! :)


----------



## Wizz

Can I join please? I'm due on the 7th so if I can hold out for that long ans no sign of af I will be testing on 7th September.


----------



## Wizz

Can I join please? I'm due on the 7th so if I can hold out for that long and no sign of af I will be testing on 7th September.


----------



## emalou90

MrsCorny said:


> Only 5dpo and so anxious!! My mother in law is convinced I'm pregnant and it's getting to my head lol

2dpo and sore boobs... What's going on hahaha. I feel the same as you. Must all be in my head! :haha:



teacup said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Yayy! Please can you put me on the list? :happydance:
> 
> I'm testing 8th September. Same day as fairyy !
> 
> I really hope we all get our little may bugs! Good luck ladies! :hugs:
> 
> And only a day behind me :happydance:
> Good luck xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Good luck to you too. xx I will probably test at 12 dpo, unless I can hold out for longer. Had positive opk on Saturday, so been BD'ing every day since then. (Also the three days leading up to positive opk!) so we're hoping we have good chances this cycle! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah same here! I wasn't using opks but bd: cd6, 8, 9, 11, 13 and 15 - hopefully we've got it too.


----------



## MrsCorny

emalou90 said:


> MrsCorny said:
> 
> 
> Only 5dpo and so anxious!! My mother in law is convinced I'm pregnant and it's getting to my head lol
> 
> 2dpo and sore boobs... What's going on hahaha. I feel the same as you. Must all be in my head! :haha:
> .Click to expand...

Yeah, i normally get sore nips a few days after O like i have now, so that makes me think I'm not pregnant, maybe it would be different if I was. But then again, I can normally tolerate hubby touching them even those few days, but this morning it made me wince and I had to tell him to stop even tho he was being sweet and gentle. :( sorry if TMI.


----------



## AshNAmber

MrsCorny said:


> Only 5dpo and so anxious!! My mother in law is convinced I'm pregnant and it's getting to my head lol

Lol sounds like my SO I got a little moody with her nod she was like geezer you must be pregnant, I laughed an said not even to implantation yet... 



MandaC said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> ugh longest Two Weeks EVER!!! come on Sept 4th!!!
> 
> I hear ya! Iam testing that day too:)Click to expand...

I'm trying to talk my self out of trying the 31st lol


----------



## Jess812

Mines 29th this time please


----------



## Livia82

I will test on September 1st. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Buttercup84

Another one for 2nd please, oved pretty late this cycle!


----------



## salu_34

I'll be changing my testing to to Sept 4th, instead of the 12th. Oed a week earlier than expected. Hopefully we got enough BDing in during that time, as we were only still doing it every other day, and I didn't even realize I had Oed until afterwards!


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, I am back! Thank you for bearing with me. We moved Friday and all weekend and closed on the house today finally. Still a lot of unpacking to do. I have updated the list with everyone's new testing dates. Good luck this month! I have my fingers crossed and prayers sent to each and every one of you. Glad to see so many new ladies join us and those of you whom were I the August thread welcome back! :dust:

Mrs.Steven10- I didn't see a date for you so I put you as TBD.

Kedwards1982- I hate to see you cancel this cycle but I am glad you are focusing on yourself and making things better. Good luck for when you decide to try again. Enjoy these few months for yourself. Spend some time along with your spouse. Look forward to seeing you in future threads.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Please can you put me on TBD? :)


----------



## teacup

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies, I am back! Thank you for bearing with me. We moved Friday and all weekend and closed on the house today finally. Still a lot of unpacking to do. I have updated the list with everyone's new testing dates. Good luck this month! I have my fingers crossed and prayers sent to each and every one of you. Glad to see so many new ladies join us and those of you whom were I the August thread welcome back! :dust:
> 
> Mrs.Steven10- I didn't see a date for you so I put you as TBD.
> 
> Kedwards1982- I hate to see you cancel this cycle but I am glad you are focusing on yourself and making things better. Good luck for when you decide to try again. Enjoy these few months for yourself. Spend some time along with your spouse. Look forward to seeing you in future threads.

Thank you Danni! Yayy we're testing on the same day! Good luck! :happydance: Hope this is our month! xx


----------



## Kristeeny1

Can you please put me down for September 8th!. Odds are I'll test before then but I'll try to be strong and not be a POAS addict. 

Lots of :dust:!
I hope to see alot of :bfp: this month!


----------



## CMarie

Hello :flower: can you please put me down for September 1? I might wait until September 2, but we'll see. Praying there's some BFPs in here!! :hugs:


----------



## YogaMama27

What a great thread August was! I love looking at all the bfps flashing. Here's to us transferring that luck over to September! Fx for everyone this month :) Please sign me up for testing on the 30th. Thanks!


----------



## NewMrsJones

Hi Danni can you put me down for testing on the 28th please?


----------



## Mrs.Stevens10

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies, I am back! Thank you for bearing with me. We moved Friday and all weekend and closed on the house today finally. Still a lot of unpacking to do. I have updated the list with everyone's new testing dates. Good luck this month! I have my fingers crossed and prayers sent to each and every one of you. Glad to see so many new ladies join us and those of you whom were I the August thread welcome back! :dust:
> 
> Mrs.Steven10- I didn't see a date for you so I put you as TBD.
> 
> Kedwards1982- I hate to see you cancel this cycle but I am glad you are focusing on yourself and making things better. Good luck for when you decide to try again. Enjoy these few months for yourself. Spend some time along with your spouse. Look forward to seeing you in future threads.

Danni- I'm already on the thread for the 16th. Although TBD is probably better as once I'm 5dpo I want to pee on all things :thumbup:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Hi all! CD1 for me today :( Please put me down for 24th Sep testing?

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.Stevens10 said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I am back! Thank you for bearing with me. We moved Friday and all weekend and closed on the house today finally. Still a lot of unpacking to do. I have updated the list with everyone's new testing dates. Good luck this month! I have my fingers crossed and prayers sent to each and every one of you. Glad to see so many new ladies join us and those of you whom were I the August thread welcome back! :dust:
> 
> Mrs.Steven10- I didn't see a date for you so I put you as TBD.
> 
> Kedwards1982- I hate to see you cancel this cycle but I am glad you are focusing on yourself and making things better. Good luck for when you decide to try again. Enjoy these few months for yourself. Spend some time along with your spouse. Look forward to seeing you in future threads.
> 
> Danni- I'm already on the thread for the 16th. Although TBD is probably better as once I'm 5dpo I want to pee on all things :thumbup:Click to expand...

Sorry dear I must have missed it. I will update it now.


----------



## maybababyin13

Im sooooooo confused. I havent been temping or using OPKs so Im only guessing when Im ovulating. I thought it was sometime last week but yesterday I got ovulating cramps you know the slight cramping down low. I dont get it every month but some months I do. Anyways we DTD last night just in case. If Im right I reckon I could be due AF later than the 4th? Oh god I dunno Im so confused, Ill still test on the 4th if AF hasnt arrived and see how we get on.


----------



## teacup

maybababyin13 said:


> Im sooooooo confused. I havent been temping or using OPKs so Im only guessing when Im ovulating. I thought it was sometime last week but yesterday I got ovulating cramps you know the slight cramping down low. I dont get it every month but some months I do. Anyways we DTD last night just in case. If Im right I reckon I could be due AF later than the 4th? Oh god I dunno Im so confused, Ill still test on the 4th if AF hasnt arrived and see how we get on.

What cycle day are you on? How long do your cycles usually last for? 

If you count back 14 days from your AF due date then that will give you a rough idea of when you may ovulate, give or take a couple of days. Good luck! :thumbup: xx


----------



## libbysue

I'm the only :witch: in the middle of a million :bfp:s around my August testing date. Gahhhh! 

But, here I am.

Bring on September!!!!

Happy to be sharing the journey with others going through the same heartache as I am.

My testing date will be September 26. I seem to be locking down on a 27-day cycle. 

:dust:


----------



## poppygirl05

Sept 12 here. Had an appt tuesday. Gyno confirmed last 2 months were miscarriages but said it looked like I was about to ov based on my cervix. Yay.


----------



## Dannixo

poppygirl05 said:


> Sept 12 here. Had an appt tuesday. Gyno confirmed last 2 months were miscarriages but said it looked like I was about to ov based on my cervix. Yay.

I'm sorry about your losses. Good news you were able to get pregnant back to back. Most woman can never accomplish that. I'm on 2 1/2 years never seeing a bfp. There's hope for you. Stay strong dear. It happened once it will happen again. Get to bding! Lol


----------



## mom2pne

Hello! Moving from August and will be testing on my 40th which is the 25th.


----------



## poppygirl05

I know danni. I got to bding. Now i have everything crossed in hopes if a sticky bfp!


----------



## confuzion

Took a test today at 10 dpo. BFN. I don't know why I can't just wait! Lol. I'm 98% sure I'm out but will wait for AF spotting and temp dip to make it official (should happen tomorrow or day after).


----------



## LEW1129

Tested 11dpo. BFN. AF expected Sept 2nd. I'll try not to test again until then. It's so hard to go through this every month. It seems like everyone is popping up pregnant without even trying. Treading water over here...:shipw:


----------



## Lucky83

Currently 7 DPO...I have avoided all SS and actually can not point out any differences regardless. No symptoms at all. Last month ended in a chemical pregnancy. Good luck Ladies!


----------



## calilove77

:hugs:Could you please put me down for the 24th? Best of luck this month! :)


----------



## tori0713

I'm the 11th :) 

FX for everyone!


----------



## Mrs.Stevens10

Chart experts needed! My chart looks wacky so far this month. Still no LH surge (according to my opk's). I think I'm looking at a anovulatory cycle


----------



## 2moms2be

Mrs.Stevens10 said:


> Chart experts needed! My chart looks wacky so far this month. Still no LH surge (according to my opk's). I think I'm looking at a anovulatory cycle

How often have you been testing for LH? Doesn't look like you've O'd yet, but it looks like you're close. Are you fairly regular? Do you know how long your surge is, usually? Last cycle you o'd on CD17 and got your + OPK CD15, so you might be approaching and just haven't had your surge yet. Maybe you're looking at a CD18 or CD19 O?


----------



## Mrs.Stevens10

My cycles vary anywhere from 29 to 34 days so I guess I'm being pretty impatient.


----------



## mapletulip

feeling soo yucky! 8DPO....tons of burping (sorry, tmi), acid reflux, nausea, BB's feel full, breaking out in my face.....no IB though and I have had symptoms before and never had a BFP in my life.....so frustrating! Anyways....hope I can keep my urge to test everyday till af shows under control....sick of seeing stark white BFN's! Good luck to all this month!!


----------



## cek730

Hi Danni-
Can I join the september testing now? I tested August 30th and got BFN but AF is 3 days late. As long as AF stays away I'm going to plan to test again on September 4th.


----------



## schultzie18

Ok.... so I couldn't hold out and I tested.... I think I have a bfp but I will retest in 2 days. I will be 14 dpo then and that is when af would be due. I will let you girls know then.


----------



## teacup

schultzie18 said:


> Ok.... so I couldn't hold out and I tested.... I think I have a bfp but I will retest in 2 days. I will be 14 dpo then and that is when af would be due. I will let you girls know then.

Wow! How exciting, good luck! :happydance:


----------



## Dannixo

schultzie18 said:


> Ok.... so I couldn't hold out and I tested.... I think I have a bfp but I will retest in 2 days. I will be 14 dpo then and that is when af would be due. I will let you girls know then.

Any pictures?


----------



## schultzie18

How do I post them?


----------



## teacup

You click on the little 'paper clip' symbol next to the smiley face, and attach the image, then click upload. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2013-08-31 at 14.34.37.png
File size: 13 KB
Views: 5


----------



## confuzion

Tested again this morning 11 dpo. Another BFN :( my temp didn't go down as I expected it to so I had some hope. But it seems my luteal phase is longer by a day since the m/c. Last month was the same issue. Guess I'll be out tomorrow :cry:


----------



## schultzie18

This is from my phone... and its a cheapie... So what do you guys think...:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







20130831_053931.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 44


----------



## Dannixo

schultzie18 said:


> This is from my phone... and its a cheapie... So what do you guys think...:shrug:

I say :bfp: you can clearly see two lines!!!


----------



## mapletulip

Dannixo said:


> schultzie18 said:
> 
> 
> This is from my phone... and its a cheapie... So what do you guys think...:shrug:
> 
> I say :bfp: you can clearly see two lines!!!Click to expand...

Yup....:bfp: Congrats to you!!


----------



## Missbx

Please can you put me down for the 5th x


----------



## teacup

schultzie18 said:


> This is from my phone... and its a cheapie... So what do you guys think...:shrug:

I can see two lines! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Baby_dust11

Hello guys, can I get added to the 3rd sept please? I'm 7 DPO and a few niggly feelings but I don't know if it's all in my head! I'm due on 3rd which would only mean a 9 day LP :( I'm going to start taking the B3 vits next cycle if nothing this month! Anyway, hope you're all having a lovely weekend xx


----------



## jordiedoll

September 4 for me please!! :) hope there are lots of BFPs this month!


----------



## libbysue

Well, it looks like September is off to a good start if people are getting BFPs and it's still August!!! 

Baby dust to all!!


----------



## AshNAmber

Lol wow looks like a lot of us going to be POAS on the 4th.. Good luck to all us ladies and baby dust to everyone !! :dust:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

AshNAmber said:


> Lol wow looks like a lot of us going to be POAS on the 4th.. Good luck to all us ladies and baby dust to everyone !! :dust:

Lots of dust to everyone! The 4th just can't get here soon enough:wacko:


----------



## H loves T

Hello
I decided to test early 12dpo and I got a faint BFP on FRER......eeeeekkkk!! I'm waiting for the shops to open to go and buy a CB digi (damm Sunday hours). Possibly a great start to the September testers.

I got a Clearblue digi today and PREGNANT 1-2 - YAY!!

Good luck to all


----------



## AshNAmber

tested early 10DPO got the BFN.. wont do my Sept 4th testing will wait till the 6th now.. Congrats to the BFP's sofar!! so happy for yall..


----------



## KrashL

Hey Danni, im here again :D thanks for this thread :) ill be testing on SEPTEMBER 7th :) thank you :) :) congrats to all BFPs !! :)


----------



## maybababyin13

Thrilled for all the BFP's woo hoo......I caved and tested this morning and got a BFN, I'm not surprised. I've no symptoms AF is on her way but I have a feeling she'll arrive this cycle. Best of luck to anyone testing today!


----------



## Pirate

I'm out. AF showed this morning, right on time. :(

Good luck and baby dust to everyone else!


----------



## SadakoS

Could I please be added to the 11th?

Best of luck to everyone testing! xx


----------



## MandaC

What do u guys think. I think it's still to early. Lol hopefully anyways.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 30


----------



## salu_34

Testing day was suppose to be Sept 12, then changed to Sept 4 due to Oing earlier than expected. Woke up to pee this morning, and noticed a bit of pink/red after wiping, not full blown tho. Have a few cramps since waking up, and a slight sore throat. I'm currently 11DPO, so not too sure what to think. Will wait and see what the next few days brings.


----------



## tori0713

YAY for all the BFPs so far! What a great start to the month! 

KMFX for all the rest of us September testers!!! Can't wait to see what this month brings about!


----------



## bumpin2012

I *think* this is the start of my :bfp: !
 



Attached Files:







hpt Sept 1.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 43


----------



## confuzion

Still not out. Temp still high. Hopefully if tomorrow my temp is still high I will test again. If it's another BFN I give up trying to figure out what's going on :wacko:


----------



## confuzion

bumpin2012 said:


> I *think* this is the start of my :bfp: !

I think it is your BFP!! Congrats!


----------



## ShelbyLC

bumpin2012 said:


> I *think* this is the start of my :bfp: !

I see a line! :happydance: Congratulations!


----------



## Navygrrl

bumpin2012 said:


> I *think* this is the start of my :bfp: !

I would say so! Congrats!!


----------



## teacup

bumpin2012 said:


> I *think* this is the start of my :bfp: !

Wow! Congratulations! :happydance: That's great news! Have a healthy happy pregnancy! xx


----------



## mapletulip

10DPO today, stark white BFN. Not out yet but not very hopeful. However...I get to test again late September so I have a second chance this month if the witch shows up this week! (trying to stay positive - not easy since were trying since January.....)

Good luck to all the testers this week!:dust:


----------



## maybababyin13

Defo a BFP yay


----------



## AshNAmber

mapletulip said:


> 10DPO today, stark white BFN. Not out yet but not very hopeful. However...I get to test again late September so I have a second chance this month if the witch shows up this week! (trying to stay positive - not easy since were trying since January.....)
> 
> Good luck to all the testers this week!:dust:

Yep same here10 DPO and white white BFN.. Will try again on the 6th.. FX to everyone


----------



## Keds195

Hi could you add me to 7th sept please. Xx


----------



## eris

Congrats to everyone with the BFP! Much luck to everyone else testing soon!

I couldn't wait. I was going to wait till today or tomorrow and instead tested with FRER Friday and got this. It's so light it's barely there. It came up within the 3 minutes. I'm not sure I believe it though since I tested with several other tests like the dollar tree and a clear blue digital and those came up negative. Well the Dollar tree ones gave me what are probably evap lines between the 5 and 10 minute mark.
 



Attached Files:







2013-08-30 08.57.09 (2).jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 40


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Eris that looks like the start! :happydance: I would test again tomorrow, hope that line gets darker for you!!

So happy to see some bfp's happening already!! Fingers crossed for the rest of us waiting! :)


----------



## eris

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Eris that looks like the start! :happydance: I would test again tomorrow, hope that line gets darker for you!!
> 
> So happy to see some bfp's happening already!! Fingers crossed for the rest of us waiting! :)

Thanks! Yeah, I think I'm gonna get another FRER and test tomorrow. I just don't know how these tests can say to use the FMU when I'm sometimes up half a dozen times peeing. :dohh:


----------



## schultzie18

Ok. You can mark me down as bfp!! I am really excited but also very scared. I cant wait until I know for sure this little one is in the right spot!

Wow this month is really starting off great! Congrats to those who got their bfp! :dust: to those still waiting!!


----------



## teacup

schultzie18 said:


> Ok. You can mark me down as bfp!! I am really excited but also very scared. I cant wait until I know for sure this little one is in the right spot!
> 
> Wow this month is really starting off great! Congrats to those who got their bfp! :dust: to those still waiting!!

Yayyy Congratulations! This is a good month so far! Have a healthy happy pregnancy! :happydance:


----------



## KrashL

AF got me today grrrr..... :( :( :( :( can u just put me down to September 30? thank you and congrats to new BFPs !! :)


----------



## Navygrrl

This is exciting to see the month start off with such good news. I hope we are all blessed soon with our BFPs. :)


----------



## cek730

so i'm still hanging on with no idea what is going on!!! I am on CD36 now, which is 16DPO, and AF is 5 days late. I have taken multiple HPT and all are BFN!!! I know I O'd on CD20 because I used CBD OPK. 
I don't know what could possibly be going on, at 16DPO is there any chance an HPT could be giving me a negative still even if I am pregnant? I know for sure I'm on 16dpo because of the OPK. 
Symptom wise, I have been cramping, sore & bigger Bb's, dizzy spells, and have had more than usual wet CM, etc. for almost two weeks now. 
I feel like all signs are pointing to positive, except for the fact that ALL of the HPT's have given me negatives. 

Now I just get really upset each time i get a negative and I'm starting to get scared if I go to the dr they will find something seriously wrong with me.


----------



## mom2pne

You can remove me from the 25th!

I called my OBs office and left a message yesterday and she called me this morning. She gave me the results of my beta I took Wednesday and it was 7.4. So I was considered pregnant. Anyway, we discussed options and she suggested I go on bcp for the next year to make sure I don't get pregnant again while l lose weight and get my thyroid back to normal. So I guess I will be starting the pill today. Plus, my dh isn't even 100% on board with TTC another.


----------



## Newlywed2012

Ahhhh.... I can't believe it I think I have had my first BFP!!!! It's only 11dpo. I done one on 9dpo and didn't get anything. Today I have a very faint line which appeared at 10minutes. Although it was only at 10 minutes I took the panel out which stopped the glare and could only see it then. I used a FRER!! Will test again tomoz to confirm. My DH are so excited. We just hope it is real. Which means we implanted on our one year anniversary!!!


----------



## Newlywed2012

Hello everyone, what can I say it's just so nice to post in here. I have only been trying for two months. Our first month was not monitored at all. More NTNP. However our second month we used clear blue ovulation advance monitors and I ovulated cd12- early I though. We bd every day bar day of ovulation actually. And the only symptom I had so far was a slight cold, sore throat and my glands were hurting too. 

My first ever BFP!! At 11dpo using a FRER. Can't quite believe it. Will be taking another one tomorrow to see if it gets darker!!

Thanks to this website I haven't driven myself mad and so nice to share my first positive!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations :)


----------



## tori0713

Congrats on all the BFPs! 

I'm at 5dpo and I've been wide awake since 2:15 this morning. I had to pee and can't go back to sleep. My lower back is still off and on crampy, and my nipples hurt so bad. Lots of creamy CM, too. Other than that nothing exciting going on, just wishing for next Saturday to be here so I can test.


----------



## confuzion

My temp dipped. I'm not going to test because I know I'm out. Good luck everyone else and congrats newlywed2012!


----------



## H loves T

Please put me down as :bfp: tested again today and still a :bfp: 7 FRERS and CB later and all :bfp: - What's weird is I so thought I was out as I've have no symptoms until 11dpo and last month I had every symptom going. Good luck to everyone, I have a feeling September Dreamers is going to be lucky :hugs:


----------



## bumpin2012

I second the lucky September thread. Got my :bfp: yesterday on a cheapie, and on a FRER this morning!


----------



## teacup

H loves T said:


> Please put me down as :bfp: tested again today and still a :bfp: 7 FRERS and CB later and all :bfp: - What's weird is I so thought I was out as I've have no symptoms until 11dpo and last month I had every symptom going. Good luck to everyone, I have a feeling September Dreamers is going to be lucky :hugs:




bumpin2012 said:


> I second the lucky September thread. Got my :bfp: yesterday on a cheapie, and on a FRER this morning!

Yayyy! Congratulations Bumpin and H loves T! :happydance: That's amazing news! I'll be looking out for symptoms from 11dpo now!


----------



## schultzie18

H loves T and bumpin congrats! We are probably about the same in how far along we are!


----------



## Missbx

Congratulations to those who got bfp's and sorry to those who have had Af :hugs: 

From last cycle I'm meant to have Af at 10dpo but I'm now 11dpo and no Af but don't think my charts looking good x would be great to have a BFP but I'm not feeling hopefull I've had mild cramping here and there since yesterday x


----------



## salu_34

Congrats to all the BFPs so far. As for me, the witch got me today :( two days early. Always next month, although it's starting to get a little frustrating.


----------



## moonlyte

Congrats to those who got their bfp.and goodluck to evryone ttc


----------



## Mrs_Wright

congratulations to those who have got your bfp, good luck to those hoping to get your bfp and to those that the witch has got, sorry and fingers crossed for you for next month!

I'm going to be testing again in a week if AF hasn't arrived! But has anyone got a bfn on a Internet cheapy but a bfp on a clearblue or FReR? :flower:


----------



## Dannixo

Congratulations: Bumpin2012, H Loves T, Newlywed2012, eris and Schultzie18 on your :bfp:s. Happy and healthy nine months to you all! 

I'm sorry the :witch: arrived: Pirate, KrashL and Salu_34, hope to see you all testing again in September and good luck! My prayers are sent!

Welcome to the group: SadakoS, Missbx, Babydust11, Jordiedoll, Cek730, Calilove77, Tori0713, KrashL and Keds195. You have all been added. Good luck this cycle.


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs_Wright said:


> congratulations to those who have got your bfp, good luck to those hoping to get your bfp and to those that the witch has got, sorry and fingers crossed for you for next month!
> 
> I'm going to be testing again in a week if AF hasn't arrived! But has anyone got a bfn on a Internet cheapy but a bfp on a clearblue or FReR? :flower:

Yes I have seen it many times dear! There's always hope until the witch arrives.


----------



## Dannixo

confuzion said:


> My temp dipped. I'm not going to test because I know I'm out. Good luck everyone else and congrats newlywed2012!

Never give up hope! Just because you had a temp dip does not mean your out yet. I've seen some woman with charts and there temps were always below the coverline and they got pregnant. Good luck and I will pray this is it.


----------



## Dannixo

Missbx said:


> Congratulations to those who got bfp's and sorry to those who have had Af :hugs:
> 
> From last cycle I'm meant to have Af at 10dpo but I'm now 11dpo and no Af but don't think my charts looking good x would be great to have a BFP but I'm not feeling hopefull I've had mild cramping here and there since yesterday x

Your chart looks fine, Your still way above your coverline.


----------



## Dannixo

cek730 said:


> so i'm still hanging on with no idea what is going on!!! I am on CD36 now, which is 16DPO, and AF is 5 days late. I have taken multiple HPT and all are BFN!!! I know I O'd on CD20 because I used CBD OPK.
> I don't know what could possibly be going on, at 16DPO is there any chance an HPT could be giving me a negative still even if I am pregnant? I know for sure I'm on 16dpo because of the OPK.
> Symptom wise, I have been cramping, sore & bigger Bb's, dizzy spells, and have had more than usual wet CM, etc. for almost two weeks now.
> I feel like all signs are pointing to positive, except for the fact that ALL of the HPT's have given me negatives.
> 
> Now I just get really upset each time i get a negative and I'm starting to get scared if I go to the dr they will find something seriously wrong with me.

Yes it is still possible. some women don't produce enough hcg hormone to pick up on a pregnancy test. My sister was 3 months pregnant and could pee negative on a test. I would call your doctor and schedule a blood test. Better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## Dannixo

mom2pne said:


> You can remove me from the 25th!
> 
> I called my OBs office and left a message yesterday and she called me this morning. She gave me the results of my beta I took Wednesday and it was 7.4. So I was considered pregnant. Anyway, we discussed options and she suggested I go on bcp for the next year to make sure I don't get pregnant again while l lose weight and get my thyroid back to normal. So I guess I will be starting the pill today. Plus, my dh isn't even 100% on board with TTC another.

I am sorry to hear about your loss. Maybe it's a good thing to take a break and focus on your goals of losing weight. I hope your dh comes back around after some time off and hop's on board trying again. Good luck dear and I hope to see you back on the threads in a jiffy.


----------



## 2moms2be

Wow, congrats on the bfp's! September looks lucky. Sorry to those of you attacked by the witch already. 

Officially tww-ing now! O'd late last night... So I'm fx and hoping! 

GL to everyone else in this with me :)


----------



## confuzion

Dannixo said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> My temp dipped. I'm not going to test because I know I'm out. Good luck everyone else and congrats newlywed2012!
> 
> Never give up hope! Just because you had a temp dip does not mean your out yet. I've seen some woman with charts and there temps were always below the coverline and they got pregnant. Good luck and I will pray this is it.Click to expand...

Thank you Danni :) but unfortunately I've also started spotting. So I would say the witch is almost here. That's my pattern. Temp dip > spotting > full on AF. 

It happened two days later than I'm used to so my body is being cruel but nevertheless, you can put a :witch: next to my name.


----------



## Dannixo

confuzion said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> My temp dipped. I'm not going to test because I know I'm out. Good luck everyone else and congrats newlywed2012!
> 
> Never give up hope! Just because you had a temp dip does not mean your out yet. I've seen some woman with charts and there temps were always below the coverline and they got pregnant. Good luck and I will pray this is it.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Danni :) but unfortunately I've also started spotting. So I would say the witch is almost here. That's my pattern. Temp dip > spotting > full on AF.
> 
> It happened two days later than I'm used to so my body is being cruel but nevertheless, you can put a :witch: next to my name.Click to expand...

Aww I'm sorry dear! I hope to see you testing again at the end of the month. Are you on medicated cycles?


----------



## poppygirl05

Today is 6dpo. Temp dipped slightly today. Went down 0.6. Cramps today which is way earlir than usual. Really hoping this is my month.


----------



## confuzion

Dannixo said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> My temp dipped. I'm not going to test because I know I'm out. Good luck everyone else and congrats newlywed2012!
> 
> Never give up hope! Just because you had a temp dip does not mean your out yet. I've seen some woman with charts and there temps were always below the coverline and they got pregnant. Good luck and I will pray this is it.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Danni :) but unfortunately I've also started spotting. So I would say the witch is almost here. That's my pattern. Temp dip > spotting > full on AF.
> 
> It happened two days later than I'm used to so my body is being cruel but nevertheless, you can put a :witch: next to my name.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww I'm sorry dear! I hope to see you testing again at the end of the month. Are you on medicated cycles?Click to expand...

No. No Meds yet. Still trying the natural way though I suspect I may have a progesterone problem but I'll keep trying naturally for now. 

And yeah actually just checked my calendar and you can put me down for the 30th :)


----------



## Lavinator

Hi Dannixo, can you put me in for 12th, going to wait till I'm late this month before testing thanks


----------



## libbysue

I feel like September might be a lucky month...

Wouldn't it be amazing to have 75 testers and 75 BFPs!??

One can hope!!


----------



## Navygrrl

libbysue said:


> I feel like September might be a lucky month...
> 
> Wouldn't it be amazing to have 75 testers and 75 BFPs!??
> 
> One can hope!!

I want ALL of us to get our sticky beans this month, so I'll be here hoping with you.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mom2pne

Dannixo said:


> mom2pne said:
> 
> 
> You can remove me from the 25th!
> 
> I called my OBs office and left a message yesterday and she called me this morning. She gave me the results of my beta I took Wednesday and it was 7.4. So I was considered pregnant. Anyway, we discussed options and she suggested I go on bcp for the next year to make sure I don't get pregnant again while l lose weight and get my thyroid back to normal. So I guess I will be starting the pill today. Plus, my dh isn't even 100% on board with TTC another.
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your loss. Maybe it's a good thing to take a break and focus on your goals of losing weight. I hope your dh comes back around after some time off and hop's on board trying again. Good luck dear and I hope to see you back on the threads in a jiffy.Click to expand...

Thank you! I too hope I will be back! GL I hope you get a bfp soon! I'll keep checking in. 

Congrats to all the bfps that have started September out great!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I saw that there are 5bfp's already!! Wowza!! Congrats to all you ladies:happydance:

Lots of luck and :dust: to the rest of us waiting!


----------



## Greekgrl77

I have no idea if I even added myself to this one..so many i post on HAHAHAH!! My flow started 8/14/2013-8/20/2013.We have been BD since "The WITCH" left on the 20th ,really trying to catch this egg....I feel this is going to be a magical Month.especially since it's my Bday the 16th! What a Great gift to see BFP lol...well I am not sure on my cycle length since the past few months my flow has been irregular..so I will be using this month to start tracking my cycle length.

My symptoms as of past week have been cramping like AF is coming (felt same) and some headaches (which I only get when Witch is getting close) It seems a little early for Cramping ,but I pray this is signs of somthing.CM has been creamy white so thats all symptoms for now.....I pray I wont have to after this month! COMON BFP FOR SEPTEMBER!!!


----------



## 3chords

Hey all,

Just off the plane from our vacation. My testing date would be tomorrow (September 3).

Buuuut, I POAS and got what I think is a faint line on a FRER. Can you just add me for the 3rd for now and I'll confirm tomorrow?


----------



## YearningHeart

Hello ladies, 

Congratulations for all those who have a BFP and good luck to all those who have not tested. Like some of you have said, I too hope this month is a lucky month for trying ladies.

I will be having my blood test after 9 days which I can not wait. I hope I have a BFP too.
x


----------



## WDWJess

Wow 5 confirmed BFP's in the first two days, exciting stuff ladies. Congratulations :happydance: not sure if I can hold out 10th now!

Gl to everyone testing in the next few days.

:dust:


----------



## Dannixo

Greekgrl77 said:


> I have no idea if I even added myself to this one..so many i post on HAHAHAH!! My flow started 8/14/2013-8/20/2013.We have been BD since "The WITCH" left on the 20th ,really trying to catch this egg....I feel this is going to be a magical Month.especially since it's my Bday the 16th! What a Great gift to see BFP lol...well I am not sure on my cycle length since the past few months my flow has been irregular..so I will be using this month to start tracking my cycle length.
> 
> My symptoms as of past week have been cramping like AF is coming (felt same) and some headaches (which I only get when Witch is getting close) It seems a little early for Cramping ,but I pray this is signs of somthing.CM has been creamy white so thats all symptoms for now.....I pray I wont have to after this month! COMON BFP FOR SEPTEMBER!!!

Do you have a day you'd like me to add you for testing?


----------



## Dannixo

3chords said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just off the plane from our vacation. My testing date would be tomorrow (September 3).
> 
> Buuuut, I POAS and got what I think is a faint line on a FRER. Can you just add me for the 3rd for now and I'll confirm tomorrow?

Do you have a picture?


----------



## Livia82

I'm out, AF just arrived. :cry:

Congratulations to all the BFP's!!!


----------



## Greekgrl77

Dannixo said:


> Greekgrl77 said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea if I even added myself to this one..so many i post on HAHAHAH!! My flow started 8/14/2013-8/20/2013.We have been BD since "The WITCH" left on the 20th ,really trying to catch this egg....I feel this is going to be a magical Month.especially since it's my Bday the 16th! What a Great gift to see BFP lol...well I am not sure on my cycle length since the past few months my flow has been irregular..so I will be using this month to start tracking my cycle length.
> 
> My symptoms as of past week have been cramping like AF is coming (felt same) and some headaches (which I only get when Witch is getting close) It seems a little early for Cramping ,but I pray this is signs of somthing.CM has been creamy white so thats all symptoms for now.....I pray I wont have to after this month! COMON BFP FOR SEPTEMBER!!!
> 
> Do you have a day you'd like me to add you for testing?Click to expand...


Danni--Well I guess I will test The 16th if the Witch doesn't show (16th is my Bday) Witch should show around 10-14th.


----------



## jordiedoll

I'm 12-13 dpo and have been getting faint lines for the past couple days. I wasn't going to test today so today's test was not taken with FMU, but of course I couldn't go all day without testing. It was taken around 1:30pm. The photos were taken with my phone and haven't been edited at all. :) what do you guys think?! The lines are light, but today's was a little darker. I've been cramping off and on for the past few days. I don't know what to expect! I hope this is the start of my BFP and not another chemical pg!

Congratulations to all the BFPs so far!!! I hope we all get them this month :)
 



Attached Files:







20130902_141648.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 31









20130902_141820.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Dannixo

jordiedoll said:


> I'm 12-13 dpo and have been getting faint lines for the past couple days. I wasn't going to test today so today's test was not taken with FMU, but of course I couldn't go all day without testing. It was taken around 1:30pm. The photos were taken with my phone and haven't been edited at all. :) what do you guys think?! The lines are light, but today's was a little darker. I've been cramping off and on for the past few days. I don't know what to expect! I hope this is the start of my BFP and not another chemical pg!
> 
> Congratulations to all the BFPs so far!!! I hope we all get them this month :)

I can see all three lines and the last test is darker! Test with a frer test tomorrow with fmu. Let me know when you want to make it official!


----------



## 3chords

Dannixo said:


> Do you have a picture?

Yep, attached. I see the line very clearly, my only concern would be that I didn't POAS at all until today so I have no means of comparing to earlier DPOs and therefore don't know what the true progression is like. Cautiously optimistic!
 



Attached Files:







10_11 DPO 2.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 27









10_11 DPO.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Dannixo

3chords said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Do you have a picture?
> 
> Yep, attached. I see the line very clearly, my only concern would be that I didn't POAS at all until today so I have no means of comparing to earlier DPOs and therefore don't know what the true progression is like. Cautiously optimistic!Click to expand...

That line looks beautiful!!!! Very nice and dark! Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## jordiedoll

3chords said:


> Yep, attached. I see the line very clearly, my only concern would be that I didn't POAS at all until today so I have no means of comparing to earlier DPOs and therefore don't know what the true progression is like. Cautiously optimistic!

congratulations! :)


----------



## jordiedoll

Dannixo said:


> I can see all three lines and the last test is darker! Test with a frer test tomorrow with fmu. Let me know when you want to make it official!

Thanks Danni! I am scared to test again tomorrow.. I've been cramping, so I might wait until the 4th to test with an frer?? I don't want to get my hopes up again! Today's darker test makes me feel a little hopeful, but still just scared! :shrug:


----------



## AshNAmber

jordiedoll said:


> I'm 12-13 dpo and have been getting faint lines for the past couple days. I wasn't going to test today so today's test was not taken with FMU, but of course I couldn't go all day without testing. It was taken around 1:30pm. The photos were taken with my phone and haven't been edited at all. :) what do you guys think?! The lines are light, but today's was a little darker. I've been cramping off and on for the past few days. I don't know what to expect! I hope this is the start of my BFP and not another chemical pg!
> 
> Congratulations to all the BFPs so far!!! I hope we all get them this month :)

Ahh jordie you have givin me some hope.. I got BFN on 10DPO I'm going to try and hold off until the 5th when AF is due to POAS again, but if been having light twings from left to right an mild cramping so I'm hoping those are good sings 

Congratulations to all the wonderful BFPs so far :dance: here's to a happy healthy 9 months!! Ans still keeping FX and baby dust for the rest of us testers :dust:


----------



## jordiedoll

AshNAmber said:


> Ahh jordie you have givin me some hope.. I got BFN on 10DPO I'm going to try and hold off until the 5th when AF is due to POAS again, but if been having light twings from left to right an mild cramping so I'm hoping those are good sings
> 
> Congratulations to all the wonderful BFPs so far :dance: here's to a happy healthy 9 months!! Ans still keeping FX and baby dust for the rest of us testers :dust:

Good luck to you!!!! I hope you get your BFP! 10dpo is definitely early, a lot of people don't test positive until later! :) fingers crossed!


----------



## RedheadBabies

Please add me again! AF came a day early...27 day cycle, 10 LP with light spotting end of day 9. Im taking b6 this cycle hoping to lengthen my LP. Wish me luck! Will be testing Sept 21!


----------



## tori0713

Congrats to all the new BFPs!!! So excited for you and wishing you a wonderful 9 months!

KMFX for everyone else that the witch got, that the end of the month is going to bring lots more BFPs!

AFM: I am not feeling well at all, and I really hope it's a good reason for not feeling well. I don't have much of an appetite, was having hot flashes all day, and still having my other symptoms of breast tenderness and sore nipples, I was up last night from 2-5a, and a very low backache. I just hope it's not AF wanting to show up early. DH even told me I looked like I was glowing. I'm really, really, really trying hard not to symptom spot, but I just feel different like something is up. I'm trying to convince myself that it's just withdrawal symptoms from the first month being off BC, especially with having "symptoms" this early (to me and everything I've read seems early). I am very much trying not to get my hopes up, but it's very hard when everyone around is hoping for you to be pregnant. I feel like I will disappoint everyone with a BFN.


----------



## Greekgrl77

jordiedoll said:


> I'm 12-13 dpo and have been getting faint lines for the past couple days. I wasn't going to test today so today's test was not taken with FMU, but of course I couldn't go all day without testing. It was taken around 1:30pm. The photos were taken with my phone and haven't been edited at all. :) what do you guys think?! The lines are light, but today's was a little darker. I've been cramping off and on for the past few days. I don't know what to expect! I hope this is the start of my BFP and not another chemical pg!
> 
> Congratulations to all the BFPs so far!!! I hope we all get them this month :)

Looks like a BFP to me!! :happydance:


----------



## Greekgrl77

*No symptoms today..Just waiting & BD LOL!! Father God,Please Bless our wombs ..we know its in your timing & according to your will.In Jesus Name! *


----------



## Thatfatcat14

Wow so many BFPs already that Iv missed. Congratulations ladies!


----------



## Navygrrl

I'm so excited for this month! I think I finally O'd today, just waiting on confirmation with temps and then off to the TWW. We used softcups this time, and I just have to say that I hope this is our month because those things sucked. I mean, they kept everything up where it's supposed to be, but they were really uncomfortable. Maybe it's because I'm used to a divacup? I don't know, but I hope I never have to use them again.


----------



## RedheadBabies

Omg! So many :bfp:s!! How exciting! Hoping for many many more! Stay away :witch:!!

I love seeing all of the beautiful lines. Hoping some of that lovely baby dust makes it our way!!


----------



## emalou90

Danni and everyone else. 
I tested at 9dpo on a frer because I had this horrid metallic taste which I remembered from my first pregnancy.
I got a faint line.

I've tested this morning at 10dpo on a clear blue digi.
https://i40.tinypic.com/2dkd1qt.jpg


Thank you for all your support September testers, and I hope you all get your speedy sticky BFP xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats :)


----------



## BeachyBronzer

Congrats to all bfps !

Af is due today, got some brown discharge yesterday. 
I was going to test on Sunday, but was too nervous!! And I've been feeling so crampy i think af is going to get me...
I think il test on Friday if af hasn't shown up by then.


----------



## jordiedoll

emalou90 said:


> Danni and everyone else.
> I tested at 9dpo on a frer because I had this horrid metallic taste which I remembered from my first pregnancy.
> I got a faint line.
> 
> I've tested this morning at 10dpo on a clear blue digi
> 
> 
> Thank you for all your support September testers, and I hope you all get your speedy sticky BFP xxx


Congratulations!


----------



## Mrs_Wright

Can you add me to the 8th please :) x


----------



## ddekerl

Sept 5th testing for me...on my bday. :O


----------



## FabPop

3chords said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> That looks very positive! !  Yay to all the bfps already! :happydance:
> 
> Oops pic didnt attach!Click to expand...


----------



## Dannixo

emalou90 said:


> Danni and everyone else.
> I tested at 9dpo on a frer because I had this horrid metallic taste which I remembered from my first pregnancy.
> I got a faint line.
> 
> I've tested this morning at 10dpo on a clear blue digi.
> https://i40.tinypic.com/2dkd1qt.jpg
> 
> 
> Thank you for all your support September testers, and I hope you all get your speedy sticky BFP xxx

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## AshNAmber

please switch me from the 4th to the 6th... will not be testing that day.. thanks sweetie! :)

Congratulations to all the BFP's and sending loads of baby dust to all us testers :dust:


----------



## Coco Tutu

Hi! Can you add me too please? September 22 if AF does not show up :) Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## jordiedoll

I tested again with FMU, my line is darker today!! I've had strong cramping the last two nights after going to sleep.. Not sure what that is about. :/ Trying not to get too excited but feeling pretty hopeful right now!!! I wish I didn't have to work today so I could go get a blood test! I'm praying that this is a healthy one. :)
 



Attached Files:







20130903_063337.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## jordiedoll

Congratulations to all the BFPs this month! I hope there will be many more to come!!!


----------



## jordiedoll

I just looked at my test again, it's now been about an hour since I took it but it looks like it's darkened a little more?! Ahhhh! Okay done posting now. :)
 



Attached Files:







20130903_070304.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## AshNAmber

jordiedoll said:


> I just looked at my test again, it's now been about an hour since I took it but it looks like it's darkened a little more?! Ahhhh! Okay done posting now. :)

wooohooo Jordi :dance:


----------



## Greekgrl77

Congrats Jordi!


----------



## Greekgrl77

I am not sure I even ovulated ..I used the ovufriend chart ,but couldn't give a cycle length because of irregular period..My flow did come on the 14th-20th(which 7 days log is norm when I get it) so we just BD as soon as flow stopped and havent stopped only a couple days ...
I guess I am in the 2ww HAHAHwell according to a normal cycle I should get the Witch around Sept.13-15th..If not I will test on 16th My bday


----------



## jordiedoll

Greekgrl77 said:


> I am not sure I even ovulated ..I used the ovufriend chart ,but couldn't give a cycle length because of irregular period..My flow did come on the 14th-20th(which 7 days log is norm when I get it) so we just BD as soon as flow stopped and havent stopped only a couple days ...
> I guess I am in the 2ww HAHAHwell according to a normal cycle I should get the Witch around Sept.13-15th..If not I will test on 16th My bday

Good luck!!! fingers crossed :)


----------



## Greekgrl77

jordiedoll said:


> Greekgrl77 said:
> 
> 
> I am not sure I even ovulated ..I used the ovufriend chart ,but couldn't give a cycle length because of irregular period..My flow did come on the 14th-20th(which 7 days log is norm when I get it) so we just BD as soon as flow stopped and havent stopped only a couple days ...
> I guess I am in the 2ww HAHAHwell according to a normal cycle I should get the Witch around Sept.13-15th..If not I will test on 16th My bday
> 
> Good luck!!! fingers crossed :)Click to expand...

Thank you Jordi! I really have no symptoms as of now ,not even PMS symptoms....I did have cramping 3 days last week...it was around time ovufriend said I may be fertile..according to ovufriend chart my flow should arrive in 8 days....It's all up to God!


----------



## jordiedoll

Greekgrl77 said:


> Thank you Jordi! I really have no symptoms as of now ,not even PMS symptoms....I did have cramping 3 days last week...it was around time ovufriend said I may be fertile..according to ovufriend chart my flow should arrive in 8 days....It's all up to God!

I agree, I am trying to trust in Him as well! I had cramping for a couple days when I ovulated this month too! Hopefully it's a good sign for you :)


----------



## YogaMama27

Congratulations so all the BFPs so far! What a wonderful way to start the month!


----------



## Greekgrl77

jordiedoll said:


> Greekgrl77 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Jordi! I really have no symptoms as of now ,not even PMS symptoms....I did have cramping 3 days last week...it was around time ovufriend said I may be fertile..according to ovufriend chart my flow should arrive in 8 days....It's all up to God!
> 
> I agree, I am trying to trust in Him as well! I had cramping for a couple days when I ovulated this month too! Hopefully it's a good sign for you :)Click to expand...

YES MAYBE THE CRAMPING WAS OVULATION...i REALLY pRAY SO!! I'll be testing around 16th sowe shall see..just waiting & BD lol


----------



## MandaC

Congrats Jordiedoll!!!!

I went for blood work this morning and I am just waiting for my phone call. I tested this wknd and had very faint lines on dollar store tests and when tested with a little more expensive no name test it was bfn so I dunno what to think. I really hope this is it but sadly I don't think it is. 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## fairyy

So many BFP's already. Congrats to all the BFP's. :)
Great way to start September.


----------



## Greekgrl77

Ok Just now felt slight Cramping/achy above my pubic bone for a min....


----------



## MandaC

The dr called and my beta was 7 anything under 5 is a bfn but the dr thinks I am having a chemical. I have to go back in 2 days to see what my beta is. 

:'( I will let u know on Thursday what it is.


----------



## katertot

You can put down a :witch: for me. AF came on Sunday :( Good luck to everyone waiting, and I'll be back in a couple weeks for my next TWW!


----------



## Bump4Me2013

Hoping it's not too late for me to join. I was planning to test yesterday but I didn't. I might test tomorrow. Can you add me to Sept 4th? Thanks.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Sorry about the unsure news Manda, I'm praying that your numbers bounce way up by Thursday.

Had cramps this morning but now just feeling uneasy. Not sure how tomorrow will turn out.


----------



## MandaC

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Sorry about the unsure news Manda, I'm praying that your numbers bounce way up by Thursday.
> 
> Had cramps this morning but now just feeling uneasy. Not sure how tomorrow will turn out.

Can that actually happen?


----------



## Dannixo

jordiedoll said:


> I tested again with FMU, my line is darker today!! I've had strong cramping the last two nights after going to sleep.. Not sure what that is about. :/ Trying not to get too excited but feeling pretty hopeful right now!!! I wish I didn't have to work today so I could go get a blood test! I'm praying that this is a healthy one. :)

Looks great! Good progression! Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## Dannixo

MandaC said:


> The dr called and my beta was 7 anything under 5 is a bfn but the dr thinks I am having a chemical. I have to go back in 2 days to see what my beta is.
> 
> :'( I will let u know on Thursday what it is.

I'm sorry dear! Prayers sent your body is just slow at building hcg and it will ride up by Thursday!


----------



## BumptasticMTY

Anyone else here using softcups and/or preseed?


----------



## maybababyin13

BB's are killing me today, I've never noticed it before but that's not to say it wasn't there. Testing in the morning DC to everyone else testing too :)


----------



## Navygrrl

BumptasticMTY said:


> Anyone else here using softcups and/or preseed?

I started using softcups this month. I don't like them, though. I've been using preseed since we started TTC in May.


----------



## MrsCorny

Testing day tomorrow!! So nervous! It's been such a rough summer, I just want something amazing... Like a BFP! Praying.... Will update after I tell hubby tomorrow if we have a BFP...


----------



## BumptasticMTY

Navygrrl said:


> BumptasticMTY said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else here using softcups and/or preseed?
> 
> I started using softcups this month. I don't like them, though. I've been using preseed since we started TTC in May.Click to expand...

I started using both a few days ago. Like the preseed, but the softcup is uncomfortable to put in and to take out. But I'll do whatever it takes to increase my odds. Good luck to us both!


----------



## littlescarlet

September 9th please!


----------



## Missbx

I've had some spotting so I'm out x 

Good luck for people waiting to test! x :dust:


----------



## cek730

emalou90 said:


> Danni and everyone else.
> I tested at 9dpo on a frer because I had this horrid metallic taste which I remembered from my first pregnancy.
> I got a faint line.
> 
> I've tested this morning at 10dpo on a clear blue digi.
> https://i40.tinypic.com/2dkd1qt.jpg
> 
> 
> Thank you for all your support September testers, and I hope you all get your speedy sticky BFP xxx

congrats emalou!!! H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## poppygirl05

Hi all. 7 dpo. Sore nips and tender bbs, small bit of brown in cm when I wiped. Super tired. 7 days til testingi, ts killing me.


----------



## michelle8733

Wow, already so many BFP's for this month! GL to everyone who's still waiting! :dust:


----------



## mapletulip

Despite having so many symptoms, it looks like the :witch: is flying in and I'll be out tomorrow. 

However, since I am blessed with extreme regular cycles, I get to come back at the end of this month! That will be round #9 of trying....I am really, really hoping we will get our BFP soon! Good luck to all you momma-to-be's and congrats to the BFP's!:flower: See you around the 27th! (my test date says 30, but who am I kidding? lol)


----------



## lindsaygaye

Hey all! My test date is sept. 12 and I'd like to join. I'm TTC baby # 3. My first two were complete accidents so I have NO idea what TTC feels like. I'm 2 dpo and been having really strange symptoms.


----------



## Buttercup84

Well the witch got me just now but I'm feeling ok about it, ready to get this next cycle on the road and make a June/july baby :)


----------



## SadakoS

Sorry for everyone who's out this month, on to the next cycle!

I can't believe how many BFPs are on the first post though, it's amazing! FX and dust to everyone who's still to test, lets get some more up there!


----------



## Jess812

SadakoS said:


> Sorry for everyone who's out this month, on to the next cycle!
> 
> I can't believe how many BFPs are on the first post though, it's amazing! FX and dust to everyone who's still to test, lets get some more up there!

My thoughts exactly!! Cannot believe so many and were only on the 4th!! Can see this month been even better :thumbup:


----------



## maybababyin13

BFN for me today. Only thing is Ive no idea when I Od just that I would normally be due AF between today and Saturday. I dont feel like shes coming though Id always have lower back pain a week or so before shes due and Ive had none? It could either be I Od late this month and I wont get AF until next week or else the cheapie HPTs Im using are no good? Im going with the latteryoure not out until she rears her ugly head right ha ha 

How did everyone else get on?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Can you add me to 14th please?


----------



## DSemcho

Hello! Test day is 11SEP, AF due on 12SEP. Didn't do anything special this cycle, but we did unexpectedly BD more than normal!

I'm at 3DPO right now. I'm hoping a 10 day LP is long enough.


----------



## brunettebimbo

AF due either 9th or 13th. My cycles used to be 28-32 days before having my son. 

LP was 11 days last month I think so AF probably due 9th? Does that sound right or have I worked LP out wrong? Thanks in advance!


----------



## DSemcho

LPs vary depending on when you ovulated and when AF comes next


----------



## confuzion

brunettebimbo said:


> AF due either 9th or 13th. My cycles used to be 28-32 days before having my son.
> 
> LP was 11 days last month I think so AF probably due 9th? Does that sound right or have I worked LP out wrong? Thanks in advance!

Sounds about right. LP shouldn't vary by more than a day from month to month if you're working out your ovulation correctly. Good luck!


----------



## MrsCorny

No AF yet but tested this morning, stark white BFN. Not even a squinter... :/


----------



## Navygrrl

BumptasticMTY said:


> Navygrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BumptasticMTY said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else here using softcups and/or preseed?
> 
> I started using softcups this month. I don't like them, though. I've been using preseed since we started TTC in May.Click to expand...
> 
> I started using both a few days ago. Like the preseed, but the softcup is uncomfortable to put in and to take out. But I'll do whatever it takes to increase my odds. Good luck to us both!Click to expand...

Definitely hope this is our month!!


----------



## Kristeeny1

I tested this morning and...

I got a :bfp:!!!:happydance:

I am on:cloud9:.

It is so early so I am still nervous. Stick bean, stick!


----------



## Navygrrl

Yay congrats!!!


----------



## Sunny27

:happydance:Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Baby_dust11

Congrats to all the :bfp: That's amazing news!!

I tested on Monday and yesterday :bfn::bfn: but no AF yet, Having lots of twinges and dull aches and I don't usually get that before AF, ahhh I hate all this thinking 'am I/Aren't I' craziness!! I'm going to test on Saturday if the witch doesn't get me first xx


----------



## AshNAmber

:witch: Got Me A Day Early... Good LuckAnd Baby Dust ToThe Rest Of The Testers :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Yay congrats!!!:happydance:

Woke up with cramps early this morning, af is due today and a bfn... we'll see if :witch: shows up for me today..


----------



## Dannixo

Kristeeny1 said:


> I tested this morning and...
> 
> I got a :bfp:!!!:happydance:
> 
> I am on:cloud9:.
> 
> It is so early so I am still nervous. Stick bean, stick!

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you.


----------



## jordiedoll

Kristeeny1 said:


> I tested this morning and...
> 
> I got a :bfp:!!!:happydance:
> 
> I am on:cloud9:.
> 
> It is so early so I am still nervous. Stick bean, stick!

congratulations!! Good luck! :D


----------



## jordiedoll

I had my pregnancy confirmed with a blood test at the Dr, but they wouldn't tell me what my hcg level is at! Nor would they test my pregosterone, even though ive had 2 failed pregnancies this hear. :( I despise military medical care!


----------



## DragonflyWing

Would you put me down for September 20th? That's my 30th birthday, and I'm hoping for a birthday surprise :)


----------



## DSemcho

jordiedoll said:


> I had my pregnancy confirmed with a blood test at the Dr, but they wouldn't tell me what my hcg level is at! Nor would they test my pregosterone, even though ive had 2 failed pregnancies this hear. :( I despise military medical care!

I agree with you on that one!!! I'm terrified they won't give me progesterone if I need it :/

And there isn't much they will do for us either :/ Boo Tricare!!!!!


----------



## confuzion

congrats kristeeny!


----------



## bluefish1980

I'm out. :witch: got me :( I was really surprised as AF was late, I had nausea, tiredness, sore BBs, UTI etc.

Oh well, hopeful for next month.

FX for everyone still awaitong their BFP!


----------



## jordiedoll

DSemcho said:


> I agree with you on that one!!! I'm terrified they won't give me progesterone if I need it :/
> 
> And there isn't much they will do for us either :/ Boo Tricare!!!!!

Isn't is SO frustrating?! I was hoping they would get me in to do those tests this week because I'm off to Michigan next week and won't be back until the end of September! Either way, after this week I'm switching to Tricare Standard so I can get private care! grrrr.


----------



## BeachyBronzer

Well i won't be testing this week afterall, af arrived after a day of brown spotting. 
I really felt preggers, loads of symptoms, sore boobs, cramps, backache, even a nosebleed!

I've a 27/28 day cycle so im not out of the running for a september conception yet!

Danni please add me for testing on 30th September !

And huge congrats to all you bfps so far! And baby dust to all yet to test !


----------



## DSemcho

jordiedoll said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> I agree with you on that one!!! I'm terrified they won't give me progesterone if I need it :/
> 
> And there isn't much they will do for us either :/ Boo Tricare!!!!!
> 
> Isn't is SO frustrating?! I was hoping they would get me in to do those tests this week because I'm off to Michigan next week and won't be back until the end of September! Either way, after this week I'm switching to Tricare Standard so I can get private care! grrrr.Click to expand...

Wish I had that option! My DH is stationed in Turkey and I accompanied him, so I only have the military doctors. Unless I want to seek treatment off base (which I'd have to pay for out of pocket). Good news is thou IVF is only like 3 - 5k here and insemination is like $300...


----------



## StephieBell84

Hi ladies!!! Congrats on all those wonderful BFP's!! :happydance:

Can you please put me down for this Saturday September 7th? AF is due the 10th, but I am testing Saturday! 

Baby dust to all of you!!


----------



## confuzion

Just made a bulk order of 12 boxes of "Answer Early" tests! Can't wait to ovulate and for them to get here. Hope I don't go too test crazy with 24 of them laying around :haha:


----------



## YogaMama27

Hi ladies. I'm having a lot of fun checking this thread everyday. So much good news! For me, it's hard having a 40 day cycle. Those extra 12 days to even wait to ovulate and then another 2 weeks on top of that can be very trying. We are on cycle #7 now. Cycle 5 was an early mc/chem pg which was the first time experiencing that. Frustrated and sad that I'm still 26 days away testing, but as you all know there are good days and there are bad. This thread has definitely given me more hope! Thanks everyone!


----------



## jordiedoll

My line today!!! woot! I'm starting to feel more confident about this one! I wish I knew what my levels were at but at least I know they're rising. Sorry to keep posting my pics but it has been hard for me to believe that this might be a normal, healthy pregnancy. Everyday I've half expected to see a BFN, and have been so happy each time I'm wrong! Thanks for putting up with me!! I hope those of you that are waiting get your BFPs this month!!! <3
 



Attached Files:







darker.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 26


----------



## jordiedoll

DSemcho said:


> Wish I had that option! My DH is stationed in Turkey and I accompanied him, so I only have the military doctors. Unless I want to seek treatment off base (which I'd have to pay for out of pocket). Good news is thou IVF is only like 3 - 5k here and insemination is like $300...

Aww that's too bad that you don't have the option to go off base! I guess I'd have to pay a little bit to be on standard, but only up to $300 a year. Totally worth it! What is it like living in Turkey?? I've always thought it would be cool to be stationed overseas for a while! :) and good luck to you!!! I hope you get your BFP this month!


----------



## jordiedoll

YogaMama27 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm having a lot of fun checking this thread everyday. So much good news! For me, it's hard having a 40 day cycle. Those extra 12 days to even wait to ovulate and then another 2 weeks on top of that can be very trying. We are on cycle #7 now. Cycle 5 was an early mc/chem pg which was the first time experiencing that. Frustrated and sad that I'm still 26 days away testing, but as you all know there are good days and there are bad. This thread has definitely given me more hope! Thanks everyone!

I understand your pain, I also have a long cycle and have experienced that kind of loss. It is never easy. I hope this month is different for you!!! Fingers crossed :)


----------



## DSemcho

jordiedoll said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Wish I had that option! My DH is stationed in Turkey and I accompanied him, so I only have the military doctors. Unless I want to seek treatment off base (which I'd have to pay for out of pocket). Good news is thou IVF is only like 3 - 5k here and insemination is like $300...
> 
> Aww that's too bad that you don't have the option to go off base! I guess I'd have to pay a little bit to be on standard, but only up to $300 a year. Totally worth it! What is it like living in Turkey?? I've always thought it would be cool to be stationed overseas for a while! :) and good luck to you!!! I hope you get your BFP this month!Click to expand...


It's different! Especially with the Syria crap going on. Though don't believe everything you see on CNN & Fox News. We've been here for 2 1/2 years and actually just got back from vacation in the states :D How I missed Subway and Chinese Buffet!!



Had a lot of wetness today and some extremely clear wet sticky stretchy cm..... I took pics for myself but whoa.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

jordiedoll said:


> My line today!!! woot! I'm starting to feel more confident about this one! I wish I knew what my levels were at but at least I know they're rising. Sorry to keep posting my pics but it has been hard for me to believe that this might be a normal, healthy pregnancy. Everyday I've half expected to see a BFN, and have been so happy each time I'm wrong! Thanks for putting up with me!! I hope those of you that are waiting get your BFPs this month!!! <3

Love the progression pictures!! Thank you for sharing them :) When did you first start testing? Your numbers are definitely rising:cloud9:


----------



## ShelbyLC

:bfp: :happydance:

Looks like I'll be a Mommy of 3 under 2! FX this is a sticky bean.

Congratulations to those of you with BFPs and good luck to those of you that are still waiting! :hugs:


----------



## tori0713

KMFX for all you ladies getting ready to start to test, I'm 8dpo tomorrow morning and I'm going to test with an IC.

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!

To my fellow military wives: Yes, boo to Tricare. DH just actually EAS'd, so we're on different health insurance now, and even though we have copays, it's SOOO much better. We love civilian life :)

I got a teaching position today, and I'm SOOO excited! I put off any prego symptoms or any type of feelings today only being 7dpo. Not really feeling too much here, more like there's not really anything going on with my body, so I'm kinda feeling out this month.


----------



## Dannixo

ShelbyLC said:


> :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Looks like I'll be a Mommy of 3 under 2! FX this is a sticky bean.
> 
> Congratulations to those of you with BFPs and good luck to those of you that are still waiting! :hugs:

Congratulations! Happy and healthy mine months to you.


----------



## bubblebelly

Hey Everyone!!

I got my BFP today at 9-10 dpo
its still pretty faint! but its there in all its pink glory!

I am absolutely thrilled!! been waiting so long for this !!!
stick stick stick stick stick!!!

best wishes girls and lots of baby dust, Congratulations to the girls who have already got their BFP's!!

xx


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

bubblebelly said:


> Hey Everyone!!
> 
> I got my BFP today at 9-10 dpo
> its still pretty faint! but its there in all its pink glory!
> 
> I am absolutely thrilled!! been waiting so long for this !!!
> stick stick stick stick stick!!!
> 
> best wishes girls and lots of baby dust, Congratulations to the girls who have already got their BFP's!!
> 
> xx

Congrats bubble!!! Happy & healthy pregnancy:hugs:


----------



## bubblebelly

thank you so much mrs dragonfly !!


----------



## Thatfatcat14

Congratulations to the ladies who have just gotten their BFPs! Babies all round! Woohoo


----------



## Mrs_Wright

Got my BFP! Faint but still a line :) 
Good luck to all hoping to get there bfp, hope you get it! Xx


----------



## confuzion

Congrats bubblebelly and mrs.wright!


----------



## teacup

I tested today (my wedding anniversary!) and got a BFP!!! :happydance: Can't believe it! :wohoo: Such a lovely anniversary present. :cloud9:


----------



## emalou90

Congrats Hun!! Xxxxxx


----------



## Wizz

I'm out ladies *sad face* started spotting late 11dpo and a bit this morning. Tested with a frer 11 dpo in the am which was negative. 

Congratulations to all the ladies who got their bfp's and best of luck to those who are yet to x


----------



## teacup

emalou90 said:


> Congrats Hun!! Xxxxxx

Thanks Emalou! :hugs:


----------



## Dannixo

Congratulations to the ladies who just got your bfp! Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## MrsCorny

Congrats to all the BFPs!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!! Xoxoxoxo :hugs:
I'm a little jealous lol but still so very happy for you and kind of holding out hope for myself.
Tested BFN yesterday (day my period should've been due, at longest previous cycle of 32 days) the :witch: is still a no-show this morning... Do I count myself out with a a BFN at 14dpo and no :witch:??? What do I do?? If still a no-show on Saturday, I'll get an FRER and test again. Opinions? Advice??


----------



## DSemcho

ShelbyLC said:


> :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Looks like I'll be a Mommy of 3 under 2! FX this is a sticky bean.
> 
> Congratulations to those of you with BFPs and good luck to those of you that are still waiting! :hugs:




bubblebelly said:


> Hey Everyone!!
> 
> I got my BFP today at 9-10 dpo
> its still pretty faint! but its there in all its pink glory!
> 
> I am absolutely thrilled!! been waiting so long for this !!!
> stick stick stick stick stick!!!
> 
> best wishes girls and lots of baby dust, Congratulations to the girls who have already got their BFP's!!
> 
> xx




Mrs_Wright said:


> Got my BFP! Faint but still a line :)
> Good luck to all hoping to get there bfp, hope you get it! Xx




teacup said:


> I tested today (my wedding anniversary!) and got a BFP!!! :happydance: Can't believe it! :wohoo: Such a lovely anniversary present. :cloud9:

Omg I go to bed and look at all this excitement I have!!!!! 
:happydance::happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!

Ya'll I'm seriously excited about my testing date coming cause of all the beans only 5 days in! 

Still no symptoms for me, but DH has his appointment tomorrow!


----------



## maybababyin13

Congrats to everyone who got their BFPs Im thrilled for you all! I got another BFN on a FRER this morning. I dont know whats going onone min I think I can feel the witch coming the next I cant. Anyways Im 99% sure Im out this month so Ill see some of you in the October thread (not too many of you.I want to see lots more BFPs)..


----------



## MrsCorny

Congrats to all the BFPs!!! How exciting!!
As for me... Yesterday was 14dpo and I got a stark white BFN. It was also the day I should've gotten my period at the latest, CD32. Well AF was a no-show all day yesterday, and nothing yet this morning.
Should I count myself out and just wait for the :witch:? Or continue to hold out hope.... It just seems like my cycle gets a day or so longer each month, and it's starting to worry me that my cycles are becoming irregular. Now, I know I'm not talking to doctors on here, but has anyone been in a similar situation? Have opinions or advice? And be honest with me, please.
I think, if :witch: still has not come around by Saturday morning ill test again but with an FRER this time. I used a cheap test strip from early-pregnancy-tests.com. I think it said the sensitivity was 20miu or something like that... Maybe I misunderstand what a good sensitivity is, but if it were that sensitive wouldnt it have shown a BFP by now if I was pregnant?


----------



## MrsCorny

Oh my! Sorry for double post, didn't look like the first one posted on my browser so I re-wrote! Sorry!


----------



## StephieBell84

Congrats BFP's!!!!!

I have dry cm and AF is due Tuesday...I feel like I'm out :-( feeling sad


----------



## nic18

can I join :)!?
I am testing today , 4 days late. thank you x


----------



## Hannah.w

Hi all, this is my first post.

Can you add me for the 15th please xx


----------



## Navygrrl

bubblebelly said:


> Hey Everyone!!
> 
> I got my BFP today at 9-10 dpo
> its still pretty faint! but its there in all its pink glory!
> 
> I am absolutely thrilled!! been waiting so long for this !!!
> stick stick stick stick stick!!!
> 
> best wishes girls and lots of baby dust, Congratulations to the girls who have already got their BFP's!!
> 
> xx

Congrats!

So far this is looking to be an awesome month for BFPs! It's only the 5th and we almost have as many as we did for August.


----------



## Navygrrl

Hannah.w said:


> Hi all, this is my first post.
> 
> Can you add me for the 15th please xx

Welcome Hannah!


----------



## Navygrrl

Okay, sorry for posting so much - I should have read the thread before responding, LOL.

Congrats to Mrs_Wright and teacup!!!

Okay gals, let's make this September thread the most successful one of all time!


----------



## 2moms2be

This thread is so awesome :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## jordiedoll

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Love the progression pictures!! Thank you for sharing them :) When did you first start testing? Your numbers are definitely rising:cloud9:

Thank you!!! I need to stop testing now, I'm scared to death I'll get one a little lighter than the previous day and then I'll freak out! I was 9-10 dpo when I got my first super light line! I got very faint lines for 3 days before it started to really get darker. :) That's the earliest I've ever seen anything appear on my test so I hope it is a good sign!


----------



## jordiedoll

DSemcho said:


> It's different! Especially with the Syria crap going on. Though don't believe everything you see on CNN & Fox News. We've been here for 2 1/2 years and actually just got back from vacation in the states :D How I missed Subway and Chinese Buffet!!
> 
> 
> 
> Had a lot of wetness today and some extremely clear wet sticky stretchy cm..... I took pics for myself but whoa.

Oh gosh, I believe it! I imagine it must be quite different there. Well thank you and your DH for your service! and stay safe!!! <3


----------



## jordiedoll

Congratulations to all the recent Bfp's!!! This thread is awesome! :)


----------



## nic18

I don't need added! got my bfp :) 
good luck girls x


----------



## Greekgrl77

*Hiiii ...just here in my 2WW ..I am CD23 right now & I think I am about 5DPO according to Ovufriend(but my cycles are irregular so couldnt give a cycle length) Anyhow DH & I BD from August 20th (WHEN WITCH LEFT) until present time..lol by looking at my Ovufriend chart we really covered as much as possible LOL anyways now just waiting to see if God is ready to Bless us with this Baby!
*


----------



## Greekgrl77

nic18 said:


> I don't need added! got my bfp :)
> good luck girls x

Congrats NIC18!


----------



## Greekgrl77

*i'LL BE TESTING AROUND THE 14-16TH ..My Bday is 16th! *


----------



## fairyy

MrsCorny said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs!!! How exciting!!
> As for me... Yesterday was 14dpo and I got a stark white BFN. It was also the day I should've gotten my period at the latest, CD32. Well AF was a no-show all day yesterday, and nothing yet this morning.
> Should I count myself out and just wait for the :witch:? Or continue to hold out hope.... It just seems like my cycle gets a day or so longer each month, and it's starting to worry me that my cycles are becoming irregular. Now, I know I'm not talking to doctors on here, but has anyone been in a similar situation? Have opinions or advice? And be honest with me, please.
> I think, if :witch: still has not come around by Saturday morning ill test again but with an FRER this time. I used a cheap test strip from early-pregnancy-tests.com. I think it said the sensitivity was 20miu or something like that... Maybe I misunderstand what a good sensitivity is, but if it were that sensitive wouldnt it have shown a BFP by now if I was pregnant?

No u are still in sweetie. :)
Many women get late BFP. As AF is still a no show u have a good shot at that BFP. Looking forward for your test on Saturday. Keeping my fingers crossed for u.


----------



## jordiedoll

Im feeling crampy and scared today. I know cramping is common but i've only ever had bad experiences with it. I was given the number to the nurse who will supposedly get me into OB but shes been out of the office for a week =( im so frustrated right now! I really don't want to lose another one!


----------



## Mangoes

My period is due Septh 6th or tomorrow and I'm honestly a little anxious. So far, I've been having hot flashes as if I'm feverish and my hips and uterus are achy and sore. I'm trying not to hype myself into thinking I'm pregnant, and it could be just AF on her way and PMS, but my chest hasn't broken out as is the custom when she arrives.

I also feel off and not myself, it would be nice if I did conceive this month as today is my husband's birthday and tomorrow is a religious day for us (We're Muslim).


----------



## Sunny27

Currently 12dpo and I do not have any symptoms at all. I tested today and got a BFN. However, I think my chart looks really good. My temps are still high but it did drop a little today. My last cycle was 23 days but my average cycle is 26 days. My chart is listed below, what do you ladies think?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4704c5//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## DragonflyWing

Sunny27 said:


> Currently 12dpo and I do not have any symptoms at all. I tested today and got a BFN. However, I think my chart looks really good. My temps are still high but it did drop a little today. My last cycle was 23 days but my average cycle is 26 days. My chart is listed below, what do you ladies think?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4704c5//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

You're chart looks good! No symptoms at all yet?


----------



## 2moms2be

jordiedoll said:


> Im feeling crampy and scared today. I know cramping is common but i've only ever had bad experiences with it. I was given the number to the nurse who will supposedly get me into OB but shes been out of the office for a week =( im so frustrated right now! I really don't want to lose another one!

That must be so scary, sweetie. Hang in there; I hope you can go in to see someone and get some reassurance. Do your best to relax and take care of yourself... sending good thoughts your way! You're absolutely right -- cramping is common. :hugs:


----------



## Sunny27

No none at all. Based on my chart, I was really hopeful. Then with the BFN and no symptoms, I'm not really feeling as positive as I was before. I should have waited until missed AF before I tested.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

jordiedoll said:


> Im feeling crampy and scared today. I know cramping is common but i've only ever had bad experiences with it. I was given the number to the nurse who will supposedly get me into OB but shes been out of the office for a week =( im so frustrated right now! I really don't want to lose another one!

:hugs:Lots of hugs to you Jordie, sending lots of sticky and positive thoughts your way


----------



## Keds195

Hello ladies so I'm 12dpo today af is due sat. When I wiped earlier say dinner time (8hours ago) my cm had a very slight pinkish tinge to it. So I automatically assumed af was early. But I've had nothing since no pinkness and no cramping. Usually first day I get spotting then within a hour or 2 I get full flow and horrendous cramps. 
The only think I noticed different in this cycle is 6-9 dpo I had pains in my left ovary which I've never had before. Anyone got any ideas? 
I'm even scared to go the toilet because I don't want to see the witch. Xx


----------



## Greekgrl77

shelbylc said:


> :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Looks like i'll be a mommy of 3 under 2! Fx this is a sticky bean.
> 
> Congratulations to those of you with bfps and good luck to those of you that are still waiting! :hugs:

shelbyc--congrats!! What were your symptoms prior to getting your bfp????


----------



## Jess812

Still waiting for O to come!! fedup of waiting....


----------



## Greekgrl77

jordiedoll said:


> Im feeling crampy and scared today. I know cramping is common but i've only ever had bad experiences with it. I was given the number to the nurse who will supposedly get me into OB but shes been out of the office for a week =( im so frustrated right now! I really don't want to lose another one![/QUJORD
> 
> JORDIDOLL---HAVE FAITH HUN!!
> 
> I'll pray for you...Father God I pray you will allow Jordidoll to carry this baby full term ..Lord Jesus we know you are at work here and I ask you keep this baby held by your hand in her womb..Thank you Lord in Jesus Name AMEN!!:hugs:


----------



## Greekgrl77

I have prayed ,asked God to give us a baby..but it's really in his timing & if it's not in his will it won't happen...I just pray it's in His will for me & Hubby...WAITING TO TEST 10 MORE DAYS ..grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

my bday is the 16th...I want BFP for my BDAY gift!!


----------



## Dannixo

Welcome Mangoes, Greekgrl77 and Hannah.w, you've been added!

Congratulations on your :bfp: Nic18


----------



## Mrs.Stevens10

Seriously 14:bfp:'s on the 5th day of Sept?! What a lucky thread!!! Oh and FF finally recognized my ovulation and by their estimates I'm 4DPO!! (I thought I was only 2DPO). KMFX for everyone!! :dust:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Wow so many bfp's already!! September is the magic month, I hope more of us get to join the ranks of pregnant soon!


----------



## Baby_dust11

Hi ladies, amazing news on the :bfp: I am late for AF so if she doesn't show by Saturday I'm taking another test! Xxx


----------



## CM Punk

Congrats to all the new mommies!

It would be the best birthday present to me if I got a BFP this month :)

Best wishes and lots of baby dust to everyone~


----------



## michelle8733

Wow I can't believe how many BFP's already for this month and it's still in the first week! So exciting to see! As for me, I have a longer cycle (about 38 days) so I won't be testing again til the beginning of October. Congrats to all the new BFP's and GL to everyone else! :)


----------



## ShelbyLC

Greekgrl77 said:


> shelbylc said:
> 
> 
> :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Looks like i'll be a mommy of 3 under 2! Fx this is a sticky bean.
> 
> Congratulations to those of you with bfps and good luck to those of you that are still waiting! :hugs:
> 
> shelbyc--congrats!! What were your symptoms prior to getting your bfp????Click to expand...



Thank you! Starting around 4dpo (or later), I've had: a yeast infection (I only ever get them while pregnant), peeing ALL THE TIME, breast milk production has decreased dramatically, implantation bleeding/spotting at 10DPO, vivid dreams, insomnia that went away around 10dpo, tugging/pulling/pinching cramps, also have been having some mild AF-type cramps (but I had those with my twins so they were never a worry to me), mild nausea, and a little bit of moodiness. :thumbup:


----------



## DSemcho

Baby_dust11 said:


> Hi ladies, amazing news on the :bfp: I am late for AF so if she doesn't show by Saturday I'm taking another test! Xxx

:test:

Boobs are a smidge sensitive.... Gassy.....


----------



## bubblebelly

Navygrrl said:


> bubblebelly said:
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone!!
> 
> I got my BFP today at 9-10 dpo
> its still pretty faint! but its there in all its pink glory!
> 
> I am absolutely thrilled!! been waiting so long for this !!!
> stick stick stick stick stick!!!
> 
> best wishes girls and lots of baby dust, Congratulations to the girls who have already got their BFP's!!
> 
> xx
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> So far this is looking to be an awesome month for BFPs! It's only the 5th and we almost have as many as we did for August.Click to expand...


thank you !!!! its a lucky month! its my bday month too!!! 
xx


----------



## jordiedoll

thank you everyone! I've just felt so down today. It took me ALL day to get a hold of someone at the clinic, and was told that I can call the OB clinic tomorrow and they may or may not help me out. I just want my progesterone and my beta levels checked. That's it! Argh. I took a test after work, so far the line is a little lighter than yesterday's line :( I'm waiting to let it fully develop (it seems like the wondfos take a while to reach their full darkness!) I hope it's lighter because my pee was diluted from all the water I've been drinking. I know the color of my urine was really light. but maybe that's wishful thinking too? Ahhh! I thought this was going to be the one but now I'm so not sure. :(


----------



## cek730

I'm struggling big time ladies. AF is 9 days late, i'm now on 20dpo. Every pregnancy test I have taken is negative. It is not normal at all for AF to be late, let alone 9 days. We used opk this cycle so I was really hoping to get a sticky bean this cycle. If I'm really not pregnant i'd really like to just get AF so I can move on to the next cycle. But there are no AF signs. 
I figured I need a blood test to see if I truly am not pregnant, so I call an OBGYN who told me next available appointment for a regular visit is November, but that if I was pregnant they could see me earlier. I explained to her that was the whole point, I needed to find out if I was pregnant, but there was nothing they would do to give me an appointment. 

Needless to say, I hung up the phone in tears. I'm now so upset and worked up and scared about what is going on. Even the doctor won't help me. What do I do?


----------



## Nightnurse

*Add me for the 10th
Had sore boobs since a week after AF so FXed*


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

2 days late for af and still bfn! :dohh:


----------



## lindsaygaye

cek730 said:


> I'm struggling big time ladies. AF is 9 days late, i'm now on 20dpo. Every pregnancy test I have taken is negative. It is not normal at all for AF to be late, let alone 9 days. We used opk this cycle so I was really hoping to get a sticky bean this cycle. If I'm really not pregnant i'd really like to just get AF so I can move on to the next cycle. But there are no AF signs.
> I figured I need a blood test to see if I truly am not pregnant, so I call an OBGYN who told me next available appointment for a regular visit is November, but that if I was pregnant they could see me earlier. I explained to her that was the whole point, I needed to find out if I was pregnant, but there was nothing they would do to give me an appointment.
> 
> Needless to say, I hung up the phone in tears. I'm now so upset and worked up and scared about what is going on. Even the doctor won't help me. What do I do?

Any regular clinic can get you in for a blood test. Family planning clinics sometimes offer those... You don't need an appointment for lab work, just a physicians order. Some clinics can see you same day if not next day. Good luck sweetie!! :hug:


----------



## DSemcho

Boo Medical.. You have failed me again :(

Was up most of the night with my stomach cramping hard and burning, as well as diahrrhea and vomiting, but they can't see me until Sept 11th - unless I call back and HOPE for a cancellation... I feel like poop... And I have to work from 1500 - 2000 tonight =/

Only a few more days for me until I get to test (Yippie!).... I seriously hope the next 5 days go by soon.


----------



## Mangoes

Ah! I feel a little down, today is the day AF is supposed to show, so I figured I would test with FMU and I got a BFN. Despite her not being here, I have a pretty good feeling this month isn't my month. Even though I feel sore and achy around my hips and thighs as if I ran plenty this week (and I haven't lol)


----------



## Sunny27

Right there with you Mangoes. AF is supposed to be here today for me too and my temp dropped drastically today. Although it's not below the cover line, I feel I am out this month as well.


----------



## Coco Tutu

Wow! I haven't checked this thread for a just a few days and look at all those positives! Crazy! Mangoes and DSemcho, do not despair! If AF is not here yet, you still have chances. And even if she does, at least you know you have a relatively normal cycle and can try again next month. But fingers crossed you won't need to!


----------



## DSemcho

DH had his appointment today to see if we could figure out what was causing the thick seminal fluid... His PCM (Primary Care Manager) basically told him there was nothing they could do off base and they would suggest we seek a fertility specialist off base in Adana. Only problem with that is that they ONLY cover the initial visit... After that everything else is out of pocket for us (any other appointments, tests and treatments)... And two weeks ago DH specifically said he does not want to pay out of pocket to try and have a baby. It definitely gets me down, and he said that we will try on our own for another 5 or so months and then consider insemination.. But with his issue being that his swimmers die down to only 5% movement in 2 hours, I don't think insemination is going to get the little buggers in there far/fast enough. And IVF is only like 3k here - but he doesn't want to pay that much for it.


----------



## Mrs.Stevens10

One week until I get to POAS!!! I don't have any symptoms though :wacko: 
I feel like we BD'd more this cycle than in the previous 2 cycles and I used Pre-Seed this cycle and checked my CP on a more consistent basis. I went to my ob/gyn on Wednesday and she said it sounds like I am ovulating based on my symptoms (Earlier this year I went 60 days with no AF). So that's good and everything is A-Ok internally. This week must go by fast. Good thing I have work and school to keep me busy! :dust:


----------



## BumptasticMTY

The hardest week awaits. I'm 3 dpo and 1 week away from POAS!!!


----------



## Greekgrl77

DSemcho said:


> DH had his appointment today to see if we could figure out what was causing the thick seminal fluid... His PCM (Primary Care Manager) basically told him there was nothing they could do off base and they would suggest we seek a fertility specialist off base in Adana. Only problem with that is that they ONLY cover the initial visit... After that everything else is out of pocket for us (any other appointments, tests and treatments)... And two weeks ago DH specifically said he does not want to pay out of pocket to try and have a baby. It definitely gets me down, and he said that we will try on our own for another 5 or so months and then consider insemination.. But with his issue being that his swimmers die down to only 5% movement in 2 hours, I don't think insemination is going to get the little buggers in there far/fast enough. And IVF is only like 3k here - but he doesn't want to pay that much for it.

DSEMCHO---Have Faith in God,,we can use all the druggs we want ,but if it's not in God's timing or his will it won't happen yet.Just DON'T LOSE FAITH!:hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Stevens10

BumptasticMTY said:


> The hardest week awaits. I'm 3 dpo and 1 week away from POAS!!!

me too! I'm 5 dpo! One week left :)


----------



## DSemcho

Greekgrl77 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> DH had his appointment today to see if we could figure out what was causing the thick seminal fluid... His PCM (Primary Care Manager) basically told him there was nothing they could do off base and they would suggest we seek a fertility specialist off base in Adana. Only problem with that is that they ONLY cover the initial visit... After that everything else is out of pocket for us (any other appointments, tests and treatments)... And two weeks ago DH specifically said he does not want to pay out of pocket to try and have a baby. It definitely gets me down, and he said that we will try on our own for another 5 or so months and then consider insemination.. But with his issue being that his swimmers die down to only 5% movement in 2 hours, I don't think insemination is going to get the little buggers in there far/fast enough. And IVF is only like 3k here - but he doesn't want to pay that much for it.
> 
> DSEMCHO---Have Faith in God,,we can use all the druggs we want ,but if it's not in God's timing or his will it won't happen yet.Just DON'T LOSE FAITH!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for the encouragement.... 

Not to be rude but I don't base it off of god's timing, as a Pagan I believe more of it will come when I've earned the right to be a mom. But I really do appreciate you being supportive!!


----------



## Wizz

Im constantly checking this thread just so I can see those bfp tot up! 
Keep them coming ladies! 
Af came early which means I have another shot for lucky September!
Can you put me down for 30th please? 

Xxx


----------



## Greekgrl77

*i'M STALKING TOO!! "The Witch" is due around 13th-16th....tHIS WAIT UUUHG!*


----------



## DSemcho

Wizz said:


> Im constantly checking this thread just so I can see those bfp tot up!
> Keep them coming ladies!
> Af came early which means I have another shot for lucky September!
> Can you put me down for 30th please?
> 
> Xxx

One of the other threads I'm on has like 2 - 4 BFP's a day!! It's crazy!! I think they have 12 already! Hoping to be one of them :D


----------



## Greekgrl77

*OK past 5 days I have had creamy whitish CM ...I think I may be 8DPO according to ovufriend(but without a cycle length due to irregular periods)....I hope the CM meand BFP! 

sYMPTOMS PAST DAYS ARE CRAMPY(Like AF) /CREAMY WHITISH cm *


----------



## FabPop

Well after a couple of days of squinters I just went & bought some proper tests from superdrug & got a :bfp: Im actually in shock! The only symptom iv had so far is crazy heartburn!! Now im waiting for hubby to get home from work & tell him after he told me no more testing this morning cos im imagining lines! So excited! :happydance:


----------



## Greekgrl77

fabpop said:


> well after a couple of days of squinters i just went & bought some proper tests from superdrug & got a :bfp: Im actually in shock! The only symptom iv had so far is crazy heartburn!! Now im waiting for hubby to get home from work & tell him after he told me no more testing this morning cos im imagining lines! So excited! :happydance:


conrats!!!!


----------



## rachy28

Can you put me down for the 20th please :)


----------



## Coco Tutu

FabPop said:


> Well after a couple of days of squinters I just went & bought some proper tests from superdrug & got a :bfp: Im actually in shock! The only symptom iv had so far is crazy heartburn!! Now im waiting for hubby to get home from work & tell him after he told me no more testing this morning cos im imagining lines! So excited! :happydance:

WOW! Congrats! It really is a lucky month this one! :) Happy, healthy 9 months FabPop!


----------



## DSemcho

What's the earliest BFP we have this month?


----------



## Baby_dust11

Hello guys, I got my :bfp::bfp: today too!! Yayy, I tested at 9dpo and 10 DPO and BFN, and today at 13DPO (3 days late for AF) I tried on the digital and there it was!!!! Im so excited XX


----------



## MandaC

Iam out....chemical pregnancy confirmed today.. Taking the rest of sept off and starting fresh in OCT. good luck everyone.


----------



## Navygrrl

MandaC said:


> Iam out....chemical pregnancy confirmed today.. Taking the rest of sept off and starting fresh in OCT. good luck everyone.

*hugs* I'm sorry. :(


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

MandaC said:


> Iam out....chemical pregnancy confirmed today.. Taking the rest of sept off and starting fresh in OCT. good luck everyone.

I'm sorry Manda:hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Stevens10

Congrats on the BFP's!! I'm so sorry MandaC :hug:


----------



## Mrs.Stevens10

Bored. Waiting to get out of work. Have I mentioned that I Loathe the TWW?? I'm only 5 DPO and all I want is to know! I did some things different this cycle and if it doesn't happen this time, I am getting soft cups and royal jelly (along with my preseed). Ladies, serious question: How do you approach your DH about male factor infertility? My doctor said to wait a few more months until running tests but I've been pregnant before and it happened fairly easily (previous marriage). My DH doesn't have any children and he stated to me that he never even had a scare in his past. I don't want him to feel emasculated and I don't know how to approach the subject with him without him feeling like less of a man (If that makes sense). Sorry for the long post. Just some thoughts as I go into the weekend.. All feedback is appreciated


----------



## DSemcho

What exactly is a chemical pregnancy?


----------



## MrsLemon

the 25th for me please :)


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

For me 14 of September. Thank you.


----------



## Dannixo

Congratulations on your :bfp: Fabpop and Baby_dust11.

I'm soo sorry mandaC, I hope you relax on your time off and enjoy a glass of wine dear.

You've been added Rachy28, Wizz and MrsLemon.

AFM: Tested this afternoon with a dollar store cheapie and of course BFN. I then look at the front page to update and of course every single person testing on my date got their bfp. Pressure's on I guess. I didn't chart or use opk's this time, didn't feel like it. But I am very regular so I should start my period Sunday. A test would be pretty accurate by now.


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

DSemcho said:


> What exactly is a chemical pregnancy?

A chemical is when the baby does not stick at all and then AF comes. Some women never understand they ever had one. AF can be late or exactly on time. The way to understand about it is by a test.


----------



## DSemcho

Oh ok.


Tonight having cramps/twinges/tugging feeling in the middle of my lower abdomen (uterus area). I put all three cause I've never had this feeling before so I wasn't sure how to really describe it.


----------



## Mangoes

Hello ladies! My hips are still a bit sore, but doing better, I thought I had some brown spotting, but practically nothing and she's due today.


----------



## YogaMama27

Just got home from work and my cm is a light pink/brown. Don't know if it could be considered spotting. Only on CD 15, wasn't supposed to ovulate till CD 26. Has anyone had ovulation spotting before, or is it possible that it doesn't mean anything?


----------



## mom2pne

17 :bfp: s and it is only the 7th. Congrats to all of you!

I guess my birth month is lucky for some! It was lucky for me 4 years ago as tomorrow will be my youngest ds's 4th birthday. Also, found out that I was in fact almost 10 weeks pregnant with my oldest on the 9th in 1993 and on the 14th it will be 8 years since I was told I was expecting twins.


----------



## Keds195

Boo af for me. Xxx


----------



## Mangoes

Keds195 said:


> Boo af for me. Xxx

Oh no! Maybe next month will be your month dear! :flower:

I think I'm going to wait until Monday to test if :af: doesn't show. She's a day late and I won't get too excited, because I could just be having a longer cycle since the longest one I've had is 27 days, but my back aches and feels so sore and practically on fire, along with my thighs and breasts. Hubby poked them like as a joke and I nearly slapped him lol. Fingers crossed!


----------



## MrsCorny

3 days late so I tested again (CD35 today)... Another BFN :cry: and no sign of AF. So frustrated and upset... Was getting my hopes up... Guess I should call myself out at this point.
I'm really not happy that my cycles are becoming more and more irregular... :(


----------



## FindingKismet

I'm out.


----------



## DSemcho

Having a dull pressure sorta cramp in my uterus area again.... AF due in 5 days :/


----------



## Mangoes

I checked my calendar earlier to do some comparisons and I was completely wrong...I thought that I was on CD 25, but I'm on CD 27 which is the longest I've gone before getting :witch:. _Very_ rarely do I go over 27 days. 

Keep hope DSemcho!! I'm rooting for you!!!


----------



## Lucky83

I'm out, AF arrived to torment me. I am also done with actively TTC. The stress of it all is too much so I will let nature take its course without adding, tracking, or trying to manipulate any results. Congrats to those that finally got their BFP and good luck to those who are still seeking theirs.


----------



## Greekgrl77

MrsCorny said:


> 3 days late so I tested again (CD35 today)... Another BFN :cry: and no sign of AF. So frustrated and upset... Was getting my hopes up... Guess I should call myself out at this point.
> I'm really not happy that my cycles are becoming more and more irregular... :(


HI SIS! Sorry about your BFN....:hugs: remember God is in control!


----------



## Greekgrl77

*Ok for me still having some cramps past few days..I think I may be out this month ..Thewitch isdue around 13th....Praying the cramps are from BFP.*


----------



## DSemcho

DH made ribs and succotash for dinner, and now I have heartburn and nausea. :/

Still cramping so I'm sure AF is on the way.... Boo.


----------



## maybababyin13

Still no periods..4 bfn's..dare I test again???


----------



## 2moms2be

maybababyin13 said:


> Still no periods..4 bfn's..dare I test again???

How late are you? Can't hurt to test if you've got one handy!


----------



## Greekgrl77

DSemcho said:


> DH made ribs and succotash for dinner, and now I have heartburn and nausea. :/
> 
> Still cramping so I'm sure AF is on the way.... Boo.

DSEMECHO---NOOO DONT SAY THAT !! HAHAHA She's not coming!!! your prego!!!


----------



## Greekgrl77

cramping again and hIGH CERVIX...BEEN CRAMPING for 5 days off an on...either witch is coming or Pregnancy??


----------



## Mangoes

So, I had some cramping for an hour or so and a bit of the wet feeling, but now it's completely gone. My hips have been sore since Monday in one particular spot. My breasts are sore...I have the urge to test again, but since the test yesterday was a :bfn: I'm scared this one will be as well. =(


----------



## MrsCorny

Greekgrl77 said:


> cramping again and hIGH CERVIX...BEEN CRAMPING for 5 days off an on...either witch is coming or Pregnancy??

Not to scare ya, but that's how ive felt for the past 3 days. But no period, and a BFN. My period was due 3 days ago when I tested the first time, and BFN again this morning.
I guess it's a good sign that the :witch: hasn't arrived, but I'm nervous my cycles are becoming irregular... I just don't wanna deal with that, it was hard enough getting hubby to agree to to NTNP, I can just forget about having kids if we actually have to work at it, cuz I doubt he will go along with it... :/


----------



## DSemcho

Greekgrl77 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> DH made ribs and succotash for dinner, and now I have heartburn and nausea. :/
> 
> Still cramping so I'm sure AF is on the way.... Boo.
> 
> DSEMECHO---NOOO DONT SAY THAT !! HAHAHA She's not coming!!! your prego!!!Click to expand...




Greekgrl77 said:


> cramping again and hIGH CERVIX...BEEN CRAMPING for 5 days off an on...either witch is coming or Pregnancy??

Hah. I'm a pessimist, but I really hope it's growing pains.

My cervix is low and I have a k it on it :/ It's also kinda open.


----------



## poppygirl05

Cramps, sore bbs, bfn. Sigh.


----------



## maybababyin13

2moms2be said:


> maybababyin13 said:
> 
> 
> Still no periods..4 bfn's..dare I test again???
> 
> How late are you? Can't hurt to test if you've got one handy!Click to expand...

2 days but its been a weird cycle so I'm not 100%


----------



## SadakoS

I'm 10dpo, and I've just had a very small amount of very pale brownish cm. I don't want to get excited thinking it's IB, when it could just as easily be af.


----------



## Nightnurse

*Breast are still sore a few days they were not as sore as before but today it seems they are a bit more but not painful,its weird for me to be getting this for like 3 weeks ,i'm accostomed to a few days or a week before AF but not this long,will not get my hope up in case I get dissapointed as I've had almost every symptom there is and still no bfp*


----------



## DSemcho

7DPO today... AF due in 4. Had more cramps last night when I went to bed. I normally don't get this many cramps before AF. So either she's not coming or it's gonna be a bad one.


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi Dannixo, I see today is your official test day or AF is due. I am thinking of you and wishing you a wonderful BFP surprise.:flow:

I am out this cycle, if you want to put the witch next to my name on Sep 5th. Blood test confirmed it on Friday so stopped progesterone, and today my temp dropped, so AF is just around the corner.

Looking forward to a new cycle!

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay for all the BFPs in September! I hope to join you soon.


----------



## Dannixo

Bfn for me this morning. Witch will be arriving anytime now.


----------



## Mangoes

Hey ladies, I wanted a few more opinions. I'm now about 2-3 days late for my period. I did test on the day of my expected period, but got a BFN. Hubby wants me to wait until Monday, when the period that should have been here would be over, but I'm beginning to cave and want to test today.

What do you ladies think?


----------



## MrsCorny

Mangoes, I'm in a similar situation. I am now 4 days late. I tested day period was due- 9/4 with BFN, tested again yesterday 9/7 with another BFN. Well, still no period today. I will test in Tuesday 9/10. My thoughts are that hcg which is what the tests detect anyway, doubles every 2-3 days. So I will be testing every 3 days until I get my period or a BFP. If i get to 2 weeks late and still a BFN, I am going to the doctor. 
And try to think, no matter when you find out, it doesn't change the ultimate outcome of whether or not you are pregnant. Yes, I want to know ASAP, but each time I test and get a BFN, I get upset and maybe that stress is making me late. So every 3 days is about all I can handle because I want to know, but don't want to see a BFN every day... not to mention how expensive those tests can get!
Blessings and baby dust to you!! :flower::dust::flower:


----------



## Mangoes

MrsCorny said:


> Mangoes, I'm in a similar situation. I am now 4 days late. I tested day period was due- 9/4 with BFN, tested again yesterday 9/7 with another BFN. Well, still no period today. I will test in Tuesday 9/10. My thoughts are that hcg which is what the tests detect anyway, doubles every 2-3 days. So I will be testing every 3 days until I get my period or a BFP. If i get to 2 weeks late and still a BFN, I am going to the doctor.
> And try to think, no matter when you find out, it doesn't change the ultimate outcome of whether or not you are pregnant. Yes, I want to know ASAP, but each time I test and get a BFN, I get upset and maybe that stress is making me late. So every 3 days is about all I can handle because I want to know, but don't want to see a BFN every day... not to mention how expensive those tests can get!
> Blessings and baby dust to you!! :flower::dust::flower:

Baby dust to you too sweetie! I'm beginning to wonder if I'm going to be one of those women who doesn't get a BFP until a week or weeks after their missed period.


----------



## Unexpected212

Sept 18th please :)


----------



## MrsCorny

Mangoes said:


> MrsCorny said:
> 
> 
> Mangoes, I'm in a similar situation. I am now 4 days late. I tested day period was due- 9/4 with BFN, tested again yesterday 9/7 with another BFN. Well, still no period today. I will test in Tuesday 9/10. My thoughts are that hcg which is what the tests detect anyway, doubles every 2-3 days. So I will be testing every 3 days until I get my period or a BFP. If i get to 2 weeks late and still a BFN, I am going to the doctor.
> And try to think, no matter when you find out, it doesn't change the ultimate outcome of whether or not you are pregnant. Yes, I want to know ASAP, but each time I test and get a BFN, I get upset and maybe that stress is making me late. So every 3 days is about all I can handle because I want to know, but don't want to see a BFN every day... not to mention how expensive those tests can get!
> Blessings and baby dust to you!! :flower::dust::flower:
> 
> Baby dust to you too sweetie! I'm beginning to wonder if I'm going to be one of those women who doesn't get a BFP until a week or weeks after their missed period.Click to expand...

I'm in that same boat, like I said, 4 days late today and no sign of AF. :shrug: but no pregnancy symptoms other than a late period, either. I've had a stressful week, so it may just be that making me late, so I don't wanna get my hopes up to high! :wacko:


----------



## DSemcho

Took a FRER just because I could... Thought I saw something SUPER faint but idk.... I think I have line eye... What do ya'll think?


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/photo_zps9a681cdc.jpg


Here it is on Countdown so if you want you can use the tools.
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=172528


----------



## brunettebimbo

Can't see it sorry. I am on my phone though


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Heres to September BFP"s I"m testing on September 18th its my OH Birthday! That would be an Amazing Bday present for him. I hope this one sticks..

Good Luck Ladies!!


----------



## DSemcho

brunettebimbo said:


> Can't see it sorry. I am on my phone though

You don't have to be sorry lol. Like I said, I think I have line eye.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I replied on your thrwad. I tilted my phone and I seen a Real faint line!! Congrats your on your way hun!!


----------



## DSemcho

Thrwad? Lol


----------



## Greekgrl77

MrsCorny said:


> Mangoes, I'm in a similar situation. I am now 4 days late. I tested day period was due- 9/4 with BFN, tested again yesterday 9/7 with another BFN. Well, still no period today. I will test in Tuesday 9/10. My thoughts are that hcg which is what the tests detect anyway, doubles every 2-3 days. So I will be testing every 3 days until I get my period or a BFP. If i get to 2 weeks late and still a BFN, I am going to the doctor.
> And try to think, no matter when you find out, it doesn't change the ultimate outcome of whether or not you are pregnant. Yes, I want to know ASAP, but each time I test and get a BFN, I get upset and maybe that stress is making me late. So every 3 days is about all I can handle because I want to know, but don't want to see a BFN every day... not to mention how expensive those tests can get!
> Blessings and baby dust to you!! :flower::dust::flower:

Hugs sis!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Heres to September BFP"s I"m testing on September 18th its my OH Birthday! That would be an Amazing Bday present for him. I hope this one sticks..

Good Luck Ladies!!


----------



## Greekgrl77

dsemcho said:


> thrwad? Lol

dseech---take another test!! I thinkmu r preggo!!!hurry go to dollar store buy a few!! Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111


----------



## Mangoes

I'm out, I noticed pink spotting when I wiped, sigh. I guess I have another month ahead of me.


----------



## SadakoS

I'm out, the witch has struck.


----------



## DSemcho

Greekgrl77 said:


> dsemcho said:
> 
> 
> thrwad? Lol
> 
> dseech---take another test!! I thinkmu r preggo!!!hurry go to dollar store buy a few!! Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111Click to expand...

We don't have a dollar store in Turkey lol. But I did buy a dollar test at the commissary, I may take in the morning.


----------



## justagirl2

I'm testing sept. 17th! Hoping this thread is lucky! Fx


----------



## Katie Potatie

DSemcho said:


> Greekgrl77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dsemcho said:
> 
> 
> thrwad? Lol
> 
> dseech---take another test!! I thinkmu r preggo!!!hurry go to dollar store buy a few!! Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a dollar store in Turkey lol. But I did buy a dollar test at the commissary, I may take in the morning.Click to expand...

At first, I was like, "there's nothing there, what's she seeing?" But sure enough, when I examined closer, there does appear to be a super faint line! I'm not one to coddle people about lines that dont exist, so you're getting my brutally honest opinion, and I actually see it!


----------



## DSemcho

Woot! Waiting a couple more days... Maybe Tuesday....


----------



## Greekgrl77

SadakoS said:


> I'm out, the witch has struck.

SADAKOS----AWW sorry Hun...I may be in with u too just waiting 5 more day til witch is scheduled to show..


----------



## MrsCorny

Well I just got some pink spotting when i wiped....which I never get, along with some lower back cramps which usually accompany my period. So I'll prob be out soon. :/ oh well, it was fun to hope while it lasted I guess...


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Sorry DSemcho, I don't see anything. But I would keep testing :)

Today I'm 4 days late, still mild cramping and sore boobs with white cm. The worst of it though is the bfn's I'm still getting :(


----------



## poppygirl05

Man. My bbs are so sore I want to cry and I have never felt so mean and moody in my life. Ugh.


----------



## DSemcho

I thought it was line eye anyways. I did take a cassette cheapie - pretty sure it's negatorio. But when you invert you see something glowing.... 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=172597
Told DH it was someone else's (hid my SN) and asked him if he saw two glowing lines and he pointed strait to the one on the right....


----------



## poppygirl05

I dont see anything D. I squinted really hard too.


----------



## DSemcho

Fudgesicles. I'm crazy then lolol.


----------



## poppygirl05

Nah. I think im nuts. My boobs are killin me and bfn. And im soooo moody


----------



## Dannixo

The witch arrived. I'm out.


----------



## justagirl2

awe so sorry for the witch, danni!! such a bummer. keep your chin up time to start another cycle.


----------



## MomWife

The witch arrived on August 31st. Sorry for the late update. I was sick for a week. AF only lasted for 2 days which I am surprised. Now I am back to BDing! FX for the rest of you ladies to receive BFP's!


----------



## Keds195

Witch for me ladies. Super light though which is strange. X


----------



## Greekgrl77

mrscorny said:


> well i just got some pink spotting when i wiped....which i never get, along with some lower back cramps which usually accompany my period. So i'll prob be out soon. :/ oh well, it was fun to hope while it lasted i guess...

your notout yet sis!! Shhhhhhhh


----------



## Greekgrl77

dSEMECHO----i DON'T SEE A 2ND LINE AND i SQUINTED TO LOL..Maybe we are all crazy!!


----------



## DSemcho

I swear I see it when inverted.


----------



## Greekgrl77

well today had some light achey crampy again.CD27..this is like 6 days SO weird .CM is still creamy whitish ..think I feel a little nauseas here and there ,but that could be my crazy imagination....Pray it's a good sign!! The Witch is due in about 5-7 days(if she is not irregular)..


----------



## Sun_Flower

:witch: for me today. Not surprised as had some issues this month which meant we didn't really dtd around O time anyway. Not sure yet if we're taking a break or continuing on to next month... We'll see I guess


----------



## poppygirl05

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=172650

Got this the other.day. today was bfn.


----------



## DSemcho

I see it. I say wait a couple of days


----------



## poppygirl05

Yay. I was getting sad because it.disappeared.


----------



## cek730

well i'm officially out. The witch finally got me, 12 days late. Pretty bad one too, feeling like crap. Mostly heartbroken but somewhat relieved to finally get AF so I can start fresh again and hope we have better luck next cycle. 
My cycle has been regular my entire life, but the past 4 cycles are all over the place for some reason. I'm hoping to figure that out and see if I can get myself regular again. 
Good luck to all you ladies still testing in September!


----------



## lindsaygaye

Ladies I have 4 days until AF and I for sure will test tomorrow. See what happens.... Pretty anxious to see what's gonna happen


----------



## maybababyin13

AF got me yesterday. Im not surprised but still hate to see her! FX'd for everyone else still in for this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## MrsCorny

5 days late today... Loads of cm and thirsty all the time. Those are my only "symptoms". Other than that, I don't feel any different really. No sore boobs or anything.
Tested on Saturday with BFN on an FRER. :( trying to stay positive. Will probably test tomorrow morning again. If not tomorrow morning then definitely on Friday 9/13 if AF is still a no-show.
I guess this is what you call being in limbo... Not fun at all...


----------



## DSemcho

Got a blood test, But they didn't do the quantitative like I thought. And when they called me back after giving me the results I told them I had wanted the quantitative because I had gotten a faint positive and they were gonna talk to my OB/GYN but I said I'd wait two days and test again. They did qualitative which was negative, but they don't rule me out yet


----------



## LexyAjMommy

Sept 12th is when my :witch: is due! Add me!!! Had some kind of bleeding last night..at 10 dpo, it lasted maybe an hour or two and when I woke up this morning- pad was clean.. even wiped and nothing.. fingers crossed for IB and no :witch: in 3 days!!!


----------



## Greekgrl77

*Hii all---Still waiting for witch to arrive shes due in about 5 days...Ill test after the 15th..

sYMPTOMS STILL ONLY CRAMPS AND CREAMY CM..haven't cramped yet this morning ,but past 6 days cramped .... *


----------



## Mrs.Stevens10

REally weird painful cramp that lasted about 30 seconds yesterday. It was just left of my right hipbone. Even DH looked concerned when I described what was happening. Increase in nasal mucus (clear). Swollen smooth cervix. Anyone know what that means?


----------



## Sunny27

I'm out the :witch: got me


----------



## DSemcho

My doctor called me back (because apparently someone else had given me the results) and when I told them I already knew the qualitative was negative I asked why they didn't do a quantitative like I requested, and told them why I had requested it. And when I mentioned that I had a faint faint line that even my DH saw, she offered to do it today but I figured since AF is due in 3 days I can wait 2 more.


----------



## StephieBell84

BFN on Saturday ladies.....so I am thinking I am out. AF is due tomorrow :( shes a jerk


----------



## MrsCorny

5 days late... Not sure what to call this, got some spotting, which I NEVER get. Some pink, mostly brown blood. Only a little on pad and some on tissue. Not even using a tampon its so little... but should I count myself out? If I don't get a full flow by Friday, I'll test. Might test tomorrow if it starts really gettin to me... Should I use FRER(10miu) or cheapie(20miu) tomorrow if I cave?? 
Thanks ladies.


----------



## StephieBell84

Greekgrl77 said:


> *Hii all---Still waiting for witch to arrive shes due in about 5 days...Ill test after the 15th..
> 
> sYMPTOMS STILL ONLY CRAMPS AND CREAMY CM..haven't cramped yet this morning ,but past 6 days cramped .... *

That sounds like it could be good!!!


----------



## lindsaygaye

Guys I bot a BFN at 8 dpo with 4 to 7 days left till AF. I'm so disappointed....


----------



## fairyy

I have ovulated late this cycle. So my testing date needs to be changed. FF is yet to give me cross-hair. I will let u know my new testing date by tomorrow.


----------



## MrsCorny

:witch: got me. So disappointed... More over the fact that my cycles are becoming irregular. :( ugh...


----------



## kittiyara

please add me! September 19th!


----------



## Dannixo

Welcome Kittiyara and LexyAjMommy you both have been added. Good luck this cycle.

I am sorry the witch arrived: Sunny27, MrsCorny, Sun_Flower, Cek730, Maybababyin13, Keds195. Momwife and myself.

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test.

I have went ahead and made the October thread.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2002387-octorber-pumpkins-1-tester.html#post29460355


----------



## Lavinator

AF has arrived this evening, immaculate timing with my sister in law going into to hospital for the final stages of labour!! Onwards and upwards, 21 day bloods booked in for this month and SA for partner


----------



## vhdz

I would like to join in .... test 09/12/13 however I caved and tested this afternoon ... does anyone else see the other line or am I just going crazy :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







test 2.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 42


----------



## cek730

vhdz said:


> I would like to join in .... test 09/12/13 however I caved and tested this afternoon ... does anyone else see the other line or am I just going crazy :wacko:

I see a faint line! Test again in a few days and I bet it'll get darker!!!!!!


----------



## vhdz

cek730 said:


> vhdz said:
> 
> 
> I would like to join in .... test 09/12/13 however I caved and tested this afternoon ... does anyone else see the other line or am I just going crazy :wacko:
> 
> I see a faint line! Test again in a few days and I bet it'll get darker!!!!!!Click to expand...

Thank you for helping me not feel like a crazy person lol, im hoping it turns into a :bfp: **fingers crossed**


----------



## cek730

vhdz said:


> Thank you for helping me not feel like a crazy person lol, im hoping it turns into a :bfp: **fingers crossed**

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. I hope it's a sticky one!!! Post a pic again soon so we can see!!!


----------



## bubblebelly

omg i see it too cek730 !!!!!


----------



## vhdz

cek730 said:


> vhdz said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for helping me not feel like a crazy person lol, im hoping it turns into a :bfp: **fingers crossed**
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. I hope it's a sticky one!!! Post a pic again soon so we can see!!!Click to expand...

Should I wait to test tomorrow morning or wait a couple of days do you think??


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's a BFP! Congratulations!


----------



## DSemcho

vhdz said:


> I would like to join in .... test 09/12/13 however I caved and tested this afternoon ... does anyone else see the other line or am I just going crazy :wacko:

That is a BFP!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## vhdz

I'm glad more than one seen it .... it was so light but came up within 3 minutes. I really hope this is it for me. I'm thinking I'll test again on Friday since I was only 9 DPO when I took it yesterday. I really hope to see more :bfp: ...... Good Luck Everyone and I will post another one when I take it :dust: to all!!!!


----------



## confuzion

Congrats vhdz! Def BFP!


----------



## confuzion

Sorry that the witch arrived Danni. But all of us have a 20% or less chance of conceiving every month and this was only your first on Femara. Maybe next month or the next will be the one! Fx for you.


----------



## Coco Tutu

vhdz said:


> I would like to join in .... test 09/12/13 however I caved and tested this afternoon ... does anyone else see the other line or am I just going crazy :wacko:


I see the line too and most of the times I think that we tend to imagine things. But this one is def. there!!! Congrats and fingers crossed for your sticky bean!!


----------



## pinkfluffypla

hello, my test day is 21st Sept 14dpo. wishing you all luck :D


----------



## DSemcho

I think I'm one of the imagineers... Lol


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/235f40c8-77a0-406e-b515-02d421ccb33a_zpsd6f35d84.jpg


----------



## Greekgrl77

vhdz said:


> I would like to join in .... test 09/12/13 however I caved and tested this afternoon ... does anyone else see the other line or am I just going crazy :wacko:

CONGRATS!!! I DEFIN. SEE THE 2ND LINE!! YOUR PREGGOO!!!:happydance:


----------



## Greekgrl77

*CD28 HERE FOR ME....No symptoms at all yesterday (didnt notice any) except cervix still high .. ,but past 6 days befor yesterday cramps every day.. The witch is due (if not irregular) around Sept.14th..we shall see..going to test after 16th still havent picked a day ..My Bday is 16th ....I might test on my Bday..

so can canyone tell me what DPO I may be if my flow started the 14th & ended the 20th of August????*


----------



## moonlyte

Dannixo said:


> Hello ladies! I have went ahead and made the September thread since we are coming up on the halfway point. Prayers sent to each and everyone of you! and plenty of sticky baby :dust: fingers crossed! Send me your testing dates and good luck with this month!
> 
> September 1st- Pirate:witch: growlil1, BeachyBronzer:witch: Livia82:witch: Cmarie:witch: eris:bfp:
> 
> September 2nd- Schultzie18:bfp: HappilyTTC, Kempster, menelly, Buttercup84:witch: LEW1129
> 
> September 3rd- Confuzion:witch: mapletulip:witch: bumpin2012:bfp: Katertot:witch: Newlywed2012:bfp:, baby_dust11:bfp:, 3Chords:bfp:
> 
> September 4th- Amy31, MrsCorny:witch: Edinburgh, MandaC:angel: maybababyin13:witch: Mrs.Dragonfly, H Loves T:bfp: Salu_34:witch: Bluefish1980:witch: cek730:witch: jordiedoll:bfp:, Bump4me2013
> 
> September 5th- Findingkismet:witch: bubblebelly:bfp: Heatherit, ShelbyLC:bfp: Missbx:witch: ddekerl, Nic18:bfp:
> 
> September 6th- AshNAmber:witch:, Mangoes
> 
> September 7th- Lucky83, emalou90:bfp: lm3898, wizz:witch: keds195:witch: KrashL:witch:, Stephiebell84
> 
> September 8th- Fabpop:bfp: teacup:bfp: Dannixo:witch: kristeeny1:bfp: Mrs_Wright:bfp:
> 
> September 9th- Sunny27:witch: thatfatcat14, momwife:witch: littlescarlet
> 
> September 10th- Sun_flower:witch: WDWJess, Nightnurse
> 
> September 11th- beneathmywing, tori0713, SadakoS, Dsemcho
> 
> September 12th- poppygirl05, Lavinator:witch: Lindseygaye, LexyAjMommy
> 
> September 13th- Kedwards1982
> 
> September 14th- CMPunk, burnettebimbo, Daisyprencess
> 
> September 15th- BumptasticMTY, Hannah.w
> 
> September 16th- 2moms2be, Mrs.Stevens10, Greekgirl77
> 
> September 18th- Navygrrl, fairy
> 
> September 19th- Kittiyara
> 
> September 20th- Dragonflywing, Rachy28
> 
> September 21st- Kyliem87, RedHeadBabies
> 
> September 22nd- Coco Tutu
> 
> September 23rd- AmorT
> 
> September 24th- Pinkpolkadot, Calilove77
> 
> September 25th- hnm, MrsLemon
> 
> September 26th- libbysue
> 
> September 28th- NewMrsJones
> 
> September 29th- Jess812
> 
> September 30th-mapletulip, Yogamama27, KrashL, confuzion, BeachyBronzer, Wizz
> 
> TBD: burnettebimbo
> 
> October Thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2002387-octorber-pumpkins-1-tester.html#post29460355

HI ADD ME PLZ.my testing date 15th
sept


----------



## Nightnurse

*Today is d day will update if AF arrives but not planning to test till if she is very late*


----------



## fairyy

vhdz said:


> I would like to join in .... test 09/12/13 however I caved and tested this afternoon ... does anyone else see the other line or am I just going crazy :wacko:

Yes, I can see the line. :happydance:


----------



## fairyy

I will be testing on 23rd instead of 18th due to late ovulation this time.


----------



## Dannixo

confuzion said:


> Sorry that the witch arrived Danni. But all of us have a 20% or less chance of conceiving every month and this was only your first on Femara. Maybe next month or the next will be the one! Fx for you.

I wasn't on fermera this month. It was a natural cycle. And I only have one tube so my odds are even less but thanks for the thoughtful words.


----------



## DSemcho

Dannixo said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Sorry that the witch arrived Danni. But all of us have a 20% or less chance of conceiving every month and this was only your first on Femara. Maybe next month or the next will be the one! Fx for you.
> 
> I wasn't on fermera this month. It was a natural cycle. And I only have one tube so my odds are even less but thanks for the thoughtful words.Click to expand...

My baby sister lost one of her tubes back in Dec 2011, and she just had her second child a couple of weeks ago! (she had my other niece in 2009). She was told by her doctor that her body will make up for it by sending the egg from the ovary missing a tube to the other good tube. Idk if that's true though, so please don't lose hope!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm out :cry: AF arrived!


----------



## DSemcho

Aw brunette :( I'm sorry honey!! But that just means you're gonna hopefully have an awesome summertime baby!!! I don't think I've ever asked, but how long have you been TTC #2?


----------



## StephieBell84

Nightnurse said:


> *Today is d day will update if AF arrives but not planning to test till if she is very late*

Today is my AF is due as well! no sign of her yet!! Baby dust all around!:af:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Only since June but I was naive enough to think it would happen straight away :(


----------



## DSemcho

Steph have you taken any tests yet or have you not been a POAS addict this cycle? (I'm a POAS addict myself)


----------



## AugustBride6

Hey ladies! I am a newbie to the board. You can put me down for September 22nd :)

Thanks!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I'm officially out, :witch: got me 6 days late.


----------



## AugustBride6

AugustBride6 said:


> Hey ladies! I am a newbie to the board. You can put me down for September 22nd :)
> 
> Thanks!

I meant to type SEPTEMBER 24th! lol Thanks!:winkwink:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> I'm officially out, :witch: got me 6 days late.

Boo! I'm so very sorry. I know how bad it sucks.


----------



## Greekgrl77

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> I'm officially out, :witch: got me 6 days late.

AWWSORRY! :hugs:


----------



## Greekgrl77

*still waitinggggggggggggggggggg for witch or test lol*


----------



## Nightnurse

*So far still no AF will see if she appears later tonight

My 20mth old nephew fell asleep resting on my breasts and I cried out in pain and had to put him to sleep next to me instead.this is rediculous this breast pain is going on way to long,hope it has a ppositive out come for all the trouble and worrying..will update tomorrow*


----------



## Nightnurse

StephieBell84 said:


> Nightnurse said:
> 
> 
> *Today is d day will update if AF arrives but not planning to test till if she is very late*
> 
> Today is my AF is due as well! no sign of her yet!! Baby dust all around!:af:Click to expand...

:af::af::af::af::af::af:


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

*For the both of us*


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Sorry to hear the bwitch gotcha :hugs: 

Can you put me down for 9/20/13 Super Excited!!


----------



## poppygirl05

My breasts have been quite tender as well. Af was due today. Nothung so car. Yay. Temps high still so fxed. Bfn so far tho.


----------



## Nightnurse

poppygirl05 said:


> My breasts have been quite tender as well. Af was due today. Nothung so car. Yay. Temps high still so fxed. Bfn so far tho.



*Good luck, Hope its our turn*:hugs:


----------



## junebaby08

:af::af::af: hello ladies im alittle late lol, but i dotn know for sure when ill test but put me down for the 20th- not sure when i o or if i did, but af was aug 14th thru 18th- i have irregular cycles so not sure when the witch will show hopefully she doesnt! ive been have light cramps, ewcm, gassy, and alittle tired, but no sore boobs and with my daughter i had sore boobs!! BUT GOOD LUCK TO US ALL!!! I HOPE WE GET OUR :bfp::bfp::dust::dust::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vhdz

this is my test from this afternoon so I think its safe for me to say its a :bfp: ... I have a Drs appt tomorrow for blood work!!!! I am currently 10 DPO and still in shock!!!! :dust: TO ALL!!!!
 



Attached Files:







test 4.jpg
File size: 153.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## junebaby08

Vhdz!!! Def. A :bfp::bfp::bfp: CONGRATS!! WHAT SYMPTOMS ARE YOU HAVING???


----------



## calimom029

Could you please add my name to the list? Af is supposed to show up on the 17th! Hope she doesn't arrive though!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

vhdz said:


> this is my test from this afternoon so I think its safe for me to say its a :bfp: ... I have a Drs appt tomorrow for blood work!!!! I am currently 10 DPO and still in shock!!!! :dust: TO ALL!!!!

Yep, that looks pretty darn positive! Congrats!!


----------



## michelle8733

vhdz said:


> this is my test from this afternoon so I think its safe for me to say its a :bfp: ... I have a Drs appt tomorrow for blood work!!!! I am currently 10 DPO and still in shock!!!! :dust: TO ALL!!!!

Yep that's definitely a BFP! Congrats and please let us know any updates after your apt. tomorrow and what your blood levels are! :)


----------



## my rainbow

Dannixo said:


> Hello ladies! I have went ahead and made the September thread since we are coming up on the halfway point. Prayers sent to each and everyone of you! and plenty of sticky baby :dust: fingers crossed! Send me your testing dates and good luck with this month!
> 
> September 1st- Pirate:witch: growlil1, BeachyBronzer:witch: Livia82:witch: Cmarie:witch: eris:bfp:
> 
> September 2nd- Schultzie18:bfp: HappilyTTC, Kempster, menelly, Buttercup84:witch: LEW1129
> 
> September 3rd- Confuzion:witch: mapletulip:witch: bumpin2012:bfp: Katertot:witch: Newlywed2012:bfp:, baby_dust11:bfp:, 3Chords:bfp:
> 
> September 4th- Amy31, MrsCorny:witch: Edinburgh, MandaC:angel: maybababyin13:witch: Mrs.Dragonfly, H Loves T:bfp: Salu_34:witch: Bluefish1980:witch: cek730:witch: jordiedoll:bfp:, Bump4me2013
> 
> September 5th- Findingkismet:witch: bubblebelly:bfp: Heatherit, ShelbyLC:bfp: Missbx:witch: ddekerl, Nic18:bfp:
> 
> September 6th- AshNAmber:witch:, Mangoes
> 
> September 7th- Lucky83, emalou90:bfp: lm3898, wizz:witch: keds195:witch: KrashL:witch:, Stephiebell84
> 
> September 8th- Fabpop:bfp: teacup:bfp: Dannixo:witch: kristeeny1:bfp: Mrs_Wright:bfp:
> 
> September 9th- Sunny27:witch: thatfatcat14, momwife:witch: littlescarlet
> 
> September 10th- Sun_flower:witch: WDWJess, Nightnurse
> 
> September 11th- beneathmywing, tori0713, SadakoS, Dsemcho
> 
> September 12th- poppygirl05, Lavinator:witch: Lindseygaye, LexyAjMommy
> 
> September 13th- Kedwards1982
> 
> September 14th- CMPunk, burnettebimbo, Daisyprencess
> 
> September 15th- BumptasticMTY, Hannah.w
> 
> September 16th- 2moms2be, Mrs.Stevens10, Greekgirl77
> 
> September 18th- Navygrrl, fairy
> 
> September 19th- Kittiyara
> 
> September 20th- Dragonflywing, Rachy28
> 
> September 21st- Kyliem87, RedHeadBabies
> 
> September 22nd- Coco Tutu
> 
> September 23rd- AmorT
> 
> September 24th- Pinkpolkadot, Calilove77
> 
> September 25th- hnm, MrsLemon
> 
> September 26th- libbysue
> 
> September 28th- NewMrsJones
> 
> September 29th- Jess812
> 
> September 30th-mapletulip, Yogamama27, KrashL, confuzion, BeachyBronzer, Wizz
> 
> TBD: burnettebimbo
> 
> October Thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2002387-octorber-pumpkins-1-tester.html#post29460355

September 20th my rainbow


----------



## Dannixo

Welcome Vndz, Junebaby08, Calimom029, Augustbride6, Hopin&Prayin, Pinkfluffypla and moonlyte. Good luck this month!

I am sorry the witch arrived: MrsDragonfly and burnettebimbo, hope to see you both in the October thread. Good luck next cycle.

Congratulations Vndz on your :bfp:, you can see it flashing by your name.

Fairyy I changed your date. 

Good luck to everyone else still waiting to test. :dust:


----------



## junebaby08

thank you dannixo!! hows everyone doing? im so anxious this month! having some diff. symptoms now, bloating, twinges in my tummy, i wiped today and had stretchy clear cm on toilet paper! but yea af was 14th thru 18th and we dtd on the 29th(off the wall schedule lastmonth not much time for dtd lol? but would i have a shot at being preggo? bc i dont know if i o or what! GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE


----------



## vhdz

junebaby08 said:


> Vhdz!!! Def. A :bfp::bfp::bfp: CONGRATS!! WHAT SYMPTOMS ARE YOU HAVING???

Currently im have just white creamy discharge (sorry TMI) my boobs were hurting like if AF was coming and then started to ease up like "NM im jk" lol then for whatever reason I just decided to test. I will say that about 4 days or so ago I got Dizzy for two days in a row but it was really quick and hasnt come back. So just the Discharge and Sore Boobs (but not too sore like I get right before :witch:)


----------



## vhdz

michelle8733 said:


> vhdz said:
> 
> 
> this is my test from this afternoon so I think its safe for me to say its a :bfp: ... I have a Drs appt tomorrow for blood work!!!! I am currently 10 DPO and still in shock!!!! :dust: TO ALL!!!!
> 
> Yep that's definitely a BFP! Congrats and please let us know any updates after your apt. tomorrow and what your blood levels are! :)Click to expand...

I will ... im going at 7 am and as long as im there that early I will get results the same day!!! GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL!!!


----------



## junebaby08

thank you for filling me in! you would think i never had a baby before lol! i jut feel out since i dont have sore boobs and i did with my daughter :( i just have creamy cm- feel alittle bloated- and i have had a headache for 2 days now, and also i forgot to mention extra tired, but it could be all in my head, which im hoping its not! but i would be around 4 wks preggo if i was so i should test i guess! just dont want another bfn- and wait for af for another 2 or 3 months


----------



## vhdz

junebaby08 said:


> thank you for filling me in! you would think i never had a baby before lol! i jut feel out since i dont have sore boobs and i did with my daughter :( i just have creamy cm- feel alittle bloated- and i have had a headache for 2 days now, and also i forgot to mention extra tired, but it could be all in my head, which im hoping its not! but i would be around 4 wks preggo if i was so i should test i guess! just dont want another bfn- and wait for af for another 2 or 3 months

see mine arent really that sore either so you're not out yet!!!! Stay Positive .... I have had kids and still found myself looking up symptoms. I swore I was out since I was getting my AF symptoms .... I took the test thinking, ok if its negative then I always have next month and now I have my positive!! Ill have my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## junebaby08

thank you for the kind words!!! im happy you got ur bfp!!! now hoping i get mine! trying not to symptom spot but its hard! so we shall see


----------



## vhdz

I cant wait for your results!!!


----------



## junebaby08

me too just hoping these symptoms arent all in my head!!! i want bfp so bad!!! as we all do


----------



## lindsaygaye

Another BFN at 9 dpo


----------



## vhdz

I cant wait for your results!!!


----------



## vhdz

Oh and an FYI I took the digital test tonight and it says PREGNANT and my FIRST RESPONSE ones are all POSITIVE but I also had invested in the internet ones that were negative at 9 DPO and are just barely showing a line tonight (and I mean you can see the line but you have to tilt it) so make sure you don't get too down if those cheap ones are still negative :thumbup:


----------



## DSemcho

Boobs went from being sore to straight up painful. Forgot to test this morning with FMU cause I was so tired. So I'll test tomorrow. AF due tomorrow (unless I adjust for my late ovulation then she's due on the 16th).


----------



## Mrs.Stevens10

I've tested at 9 DPO and 10 DPO (this morning) with FMU and IC tests. I think I'm going to shell out for a FRER and see if it's more sensitive. AF is due Saturday. I know that there's a large chance that I'm not pg at all but I'm still trying to cling to hope :(


----------



## fairyy

Thanks Danni for updating my testing date.


----------



## Greekgrl77

*Witch is due within next 3-5 days....only sypmtoms were cramps for about 6 days ,creamy whitish CM High cervix

Todays symptoms are Whitish/foggy creamy CM(resembles lotion color but lighter) twinges I think I have felt off an on past few days and moody now..could all be PMS symptoms ,but we shall see soon!*


----------



## Greekgrl77

What can twinges feel like? I feel what seem like tapping from inside LOLor like a muscle spasim but inside your belly under belly button on left side or middle....kinda like when your eyelid twitches...

anyone else??


----------



## DSemcho

Mrs.Stevens10 said:


> I've tested at 9 DPO and 10 DPO (this morning) with FMU and IC tests. I think I'm going to shell out for a FRER and see if it's more sensitive. AF is due Saturday. I know that there's a large chance that I'm not pg at all but I'm still trying to cling to hope :(

If you can, get a New Choice cassette (purple caseing) they have a 20miU where FRER is 25miU.



Still having small cramps, and I'm considering testing tomorrow (day AF is due) but I've been told I should adjust when AF is due because I ovulated 3 - 4 days late... idk.... Opinion?


----------



## DragonflyWing

DSemcho said:


> Still having small cramps, and I'm considering testing tomorrow (day AF is due) but I've been told I should adjust when AF is due because I ovulated 3 - 4 days late... idk.... Opinion?

If you'll be 11dpo tomorrow, I think that would be ok to test!


----------



## DSemcho

I will be 11DPO


----------



## vhdz

My blood work has confirmed my pregnancy :happydance: I go again on Friday and sono in a few weeks. Good luck everyone!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## junebaby08

congrats vhdz!!! i just tested with frer bfn!!! ughh


----------



## DSemcho

Congrats vhdz!


----------



## lindsaygaye

Ladies I'm trying to be hopeful but it's not looking very promising!


----------



## Mrs.Stevens10

Feeling better today after yesterday's news. Hoping I'm preggers so I can put off these procedures for 11 months.11 DPO and my temp went up by .4! Gassy and bloated KMFX'd. Tested at 9 DPO and 10 DPO - BFN. If I'm not pg this cycle, I won't be able to try again until November :/ . How's everyone else doing?


----------



## DSemcho

So.... I might be out of October.. Just got this


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/09b7e13e-3d1c-4af0-b368-53d92d8abc90_zpsb0eba896.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/6cd29ebc-4118-4a5e-b6d0-60dc0dbda1f2_zps17c98f99.jpg

Am I crazy??


----------



## WDWJess

No you're not crazy I definitely see a 2nd line on both pics :happydance: congratulations h&h 9 months


----------



## DSemcho

Maybe. I just got a qualitative test done and I hope they get me the results before they close at 4:45pm... It's now 4:24pm

I'm scared its an evap or something cause I had to wait 10 minutes


----------



## Greekgrl77

DSemcho said:


> Maybe. I just got a qualitative test done and I hope they get me the results before they close at 4:45pm... It's now 4:24pm
> 
> I'm scared its an evap or something cause I had to wait 10 minutes


DSEMECHO---I SEE 2 LINES!!!! YOUR PREGGO!!:happydance:


----------



## DSemcho

Qualitative test was negative =/ 

They don't even like to do qualitative tests until you're 2 weeks late =/

I think it was an evap after all


----------



## Greekgrl77

*As for me...still waiting to test....CD30 Not sure on DPO due to previous months irregular ..Just praying we caught this eggy..

symptoms last night:
:Headache seemed on my left eye throbbing hard,
2.CM still creamy light milky whitish thin
3.HIGH cervix barely can touch it(I know cervix position dont really matter)
4Light crampy feeling last night for maybe 20 seconds 

other than that nothing else...witch is due around 14th(if it's not irregular)*


----------



## Coco Tutu

Just dropped by to say congrats to all the ladies who have gotten their BFP so far and wish good luck to the rest of us who sill have to test in September. As for all of you that the witch got you, next month will be YOUR month :) Stay positive!


----------



## libbysue

Congrats to all the September testers that are now "expecting"!! 

I'm just now on CD14 and about to begin the dreaded TWW! FXd for everyone here!

:dust:


----------



## themusiclady

3 days late and still a bfn. Dang. Anybody else in the same situation?


----------



## WDWJess

themusiclady said:


> 3 days late and still a bfn. Dang. Anybody else in the same situation?

Exactly same here although my average cycle length isn't very accurate as only had one cycle since coming off bcp. That cycle was 30 days and i'm CD33 today.

Trying to stay positive. I had same with DS and I didn't get BFP until CD63 with that pregnancy. Does suck being in limbo though especially when had so many symptoms!

GL to you.


----------



## themusiclady

WDWJess said:


> themusiclady said:
> 
> 
> 3 days late and still a bfn. Dang. Anybody else in the same situation?
> 
> Exactly same here although my average cycle length isn't very accurate as only had one cycle since coming off bcp. That cycle was 30 days and i'm CD33 today.
> 
> Trying to stay positive. I had same with DS and I didn't get BFP until CD63 with that pregnancy. Does suck being in limbo though especially when had so many symptoms!
> 
> GL to you.Click to expand...

GL Jess! Same here! I've only had one cycle after coming off NuvaRing, but my cycle length was 31. I'm now on CD 34. We'll see how it goes. I've never been pregnant before, so I don't know what to expect from my body. Fingers crossed for you. :)

Jackie


----------



## WDWJess

The thing to remember Jackie is that everyone is different and the body will react in different ways and most importantly you're never out until :witch: rears her ugly head. Keeping everything crossed that neither of us stay in limbo for long.


----------



## fairyy

I wanna test on 24th instead of 23rd. I don't want to see BFN on my FRER. Each month I get my AF on 15dpo. So to be sure I wanna wait till 16dpo to test. Acc to FF I would be 16dpo on 23rd but according to ovufriend I would be 16dpo on 24th. So would you plz put me down for 24th. :wacko:


----------



## Mrs.Stevens10

Greekgrl77 said:


> *As for me...still waiting to test....CD30 Not sure on DPO due to previous months irregular ..Just praying we caught this eggy..
> 
> symptoms last night:
> :Headache seemed on my left eye throbbing hard,
> 2.CM still creamy light milky whitish thin
> 3.HIGH cervix barely can touch it(I know cervix position dont really matter)
> 4Light crampy feeling last night for maybe 20 seconds
> 
> other than that nothing else...witch is due around 14th(if it's not irregular)*

I'm 11 DPO and I have had an increase in creamy CM. My tatas are still sore and my nipples are kind of tingly. AF is due the 14th for me as well. My temp went up .4 so that's good. I'm super bloated today (even though my scale says I lost 2 pounds). Kind of gassy too (sorry TMI). Already had 2 BFN's so I will only test tomorrow if my temp stays up. If it drops at all, I won't bother.


----------



## Greekgrl77

*I am CD30 Now and tomorrow witch is due to start spotting(if not irregular) so FX!! Last month I started spotting the 13th and the 14th was completelt flowing red ...Nothing as of yet FX!! 

My symptoms pas few days have been nothing much except
Creamy/milky looking CM past 10 days
*High cervix for last 7 days (checked each day)
*gassy past few days
*headache throbbing feeling in my eye (left)past 2days *

I will test on my Bday the 16th..Really Pray God has decided to bless us with our little miracle baby.

Anyone with BFP have these symptoms??


----------



## lindsaygaye

Ladies I'm 11 dpo. AF is due Monday, so I'm getting pretty discouraged. Other than my bbs being super super sore there's not too much going on. Praying for all of us girls!!


----------



## lm3898

:witch: got me :cry: I really thought this was it, I had bloods drawn on Wed and my level was above 5, below 25 - doc said I was "cautiously pregnant" and to re-test on Monday...no need for that now :nope:

Good luck to everyone still in it this month :dust:


----------



## DragonflyWing

lm3898 said:


> :witch: got me :cry: I really thought this was it, I had bloods drawn on Wed and my level was above 5, below 25 - doc said I was "cautiously pregnant" and to re-test on Monday...no need for that now :nope:
> 
> Good luck to everyone still in it this month :dust:

I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

lm3898 said:


> :witch: got me :cry: I really thought this was it, I had bloods drawn on Wed and my level was above 5, below 25 - doc said I was "cautiously pregnant" and to re-test on Monday...no need for that now :nope:
> 
> Good luck to everyone still in it this month :dust:

I'm so sorry hun :( :hugs:


----------



## 2moms2be

12DPO today, and testing stark white BFN this morning with FMU. Ugh. No spotting yet (usually starts 12DPO), but it's early in the day still. Feeling very out after the HPT. Felt hopeful before hand, as I had really intense cramps yesterday in my left side and woke up with pelvic and lower back pain, which I still have... I've NEVER had either of those things. But I guess they don't mean much. I know I'm not technically out til the witch flies in, but I'm not feeling very hopeful at this point.

Anybody ever get a BFN at 12DPO and later get a BFP?


----------



## Dannixo

Lm3898- I know there are no words to tell you how sorry I am dear good news you know you can get pregnant and it looks like it was your 2nd or third month. I am on my 11th medicated cycle never seeing a bfp if that makes you feel any better. Good luck next month and hope to see you in the October thread.

Fairyy- Your date has been changed again.

My Rainbow- You have been added. Good luck this month.


----------



## fairyy

Thanks Danni :)


----------



## Mrs.Stevens10

2moms2be said:


> 12DPO today, and testing stark white BFN this morning with FMU. Ugh. No spotting yet (usually starts 12DPO), but it's early in the day still. Feeling very out after the HPT. Felt hopeful before hand, as I had really intense cramps yesterday in my left side and woke up with pelvic and lower back pain, which I still have... I've NEVER had either of those things. But I guess they don't mean much. I know I'm not technically out til the witch flies in, but I'm not feeling very hopeful at this point.
> 
> Anybody ever get a BFN at 12DPO and later get a BFP?

That's what I want to know!! I tested this morning (same DPO as you) and same situation! I see your temps haven't dipped below coverline so you there's still a chance! That's the only reason I tested this morninng was because my temp jumped up .2. Now my nipples are terribly sore. I usually get breast tenderness after ovulation but this is much different. KMFX'd for you cycle buddy! Don't be sad. You're not our until AF shows!!


----------



## tori0713

Stark white BFPs until AF arrived last night at 15dpo. I start temping tomorrow morning (when I know I'll actually remember) and I'm crossing my fingers and have high hopes for October!!!


----------



## jordiedoll

Greekgrl77 said:


> *I am CD30 Now and tomorrow witch is due to start spotting(if not irregular) so FX!! Last month I started spotting the 13th and the 14th was completelt flowing red ...Nothing as of yet FX!!
> 
> My symptoms pas few days have been nothing much except
> Creamy/milky looking CM past 10 days
> *High cervix for last 7 days (checked each day)
> *gassy past few days
> *headache throbbing feeling in my eye (left)past 2days *
> 
> I will test on my Bday the 16th..Really Pray God has decided to bless us with our little miracle baby.
> 
> Anyone with BFP have these symptoms??

I definitely noticed more gassiness/ bloating and creamy cm before my BFP :) I hope these are good signs for you as well!


----------



## DSemcho

AFM - Cervix is steadily rising still (almost can't touch it!!!) (idk if that's a good sign or not), but I'm still getting small cramps here and there. You guys who got a BFP is your cervix high? I was also having no CM for a few days, but the past two or three I've been having some. And have DEFINITELY been gassy, at first I thought it was because of how much fiber I was eating, but I haven't been eating as much now.


----------



## 2moms2be

I'm making it official -- I'm out. Started spotting late last night, huge temp drop this morning... The witch will be here right on time on Monday. Good luck to everybody still waiting! <3 onto October!


----------



## WDWJess

I'm out :witch: arrived this morning. Relieved to be out of limbo. Gl to everyone still to test.


----------



## lindsaygaye

Ladies here's an update for me I'm 12 days past ovulation and still having BFN and I thought I had symptoms last night I had severe heartburn and nausea but nothing. I'm getting very discouraged. AF is due on Monday which is two days I thought about going to Walmart to get an FRER but I don't think that would change anything. I'm really discouraged I think I'm out.


----------



## Greekgrl77

]Ok I am CD32 last period was August14th-20th Witch was due to spot yesterday & due today.(have been irregular past months.nothing sofar..

Symptoms :Cramps Sept.3-8th off and on.None since 8th
CM creamy/milky whitish 7-8 dayscontinuing,especially when I stick my finger inside to check cervix 
High cerxix 7 days
Headache(throbbing kind) in my left eye for 2 days off and on[/B]

testing on my Bday 16th....FX!!!!


----------



## Greekgrl77

jordiedoll said:


> Greekgrl77 said:
> 
> 
> *I am CD30 Now and tomorrow witch is due to start spotting(if not irregular) so FX!! Last month I started spotting the 13th and the 14th was completelt flowing red ...Nothing as of yet FX!!
> 
> My symptoms pas few days have been nothing much except
> Creamy/milky looking CM past 10 days
> *High cervix for last 7 days (checked each day)
> *gassy past few days
> *headache throbbing feeling in my eye (left)past 2days *
> 
> I will test on my Bday the 16th..Really Pray God has decided to bless us with our little miracle baby.
> 
> Anyone with BFP have these symptoms??
> 
> I definitely noticed more gassiness/ bloating and creamy cm before my BFP :) I hope these are good signs for you as well!Click to expand...

i REALLY HOPE SO FOR US!!


----------



## CM Punk

I'm 11 DPO today and still no obvious symptoms :( I've been getting BFNs since 6 DPO on the internet cheapies. AF is due in three days and I'm worried its over for me this month... Looks like I may have to start planning ahead for next cycle now.

Best wishes to everyone, and lots of baby dust! :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

Pretty sure AF is coming tomorrow (on time since I ovulated late).


----------



## Hannah.w

Well ladies congratulations to all that have received there :bfp: and I'm sorry for those the :witch: got. I tested this morning and got a bfn but still hopeful as I'm not due till tues so fingers crossed. Good luck for all who are still to test. 

:dust:


----------



## Nightnurse

*Just updating, AF got me*


----------



## rachy28

Congratulations to all the lovely ladies who got their bfp! 
Sorry for those who af showed :(
Im really tempted to test but im being strong this month, af due Thursday (hopefully not)


----------



## DSemcho

Yup. She got me to!! Got in the shower and there was nothing, when I got out and tinkled BAM!

This cycle both using FertilAid, and PreSeed. BD from CD 14 - 22 every other day, with the exception of positive/strong positive OPK's. And I'm gonna use EPO maybe. Any other advice?


----------



## lindsaygaye

Ladies I. Out. AF due tomorrow and still got BFN this morning.


----------



## Mrs.Stevens10

Af was due yesterday and nothing. Tested this morning with an IC after a .1 temp rise and BFN :/ I'm officially in limbo. Super sore nips (myy bbs aren't as tender). Bloated, dull heaache and slightly nauseated. Please let this be it!! KMFX'd. I'm going to test with FRER tomorrow morning if my temp stays up


----------



## 2moms2be

Mrs.Stevens10 said:


> Af was due yesterday and nothing. Tested this morning with an IC after a .1 temp rise and BFN :/ I'm officially in limbo. Super sore nips (myy bbs aren't as tender). Bloated, dull heaache and slightly nauseated. Please let this be it!! KMFX'd. I'm going to test with FRER tomorrow morning if my temp stays up

FX for you, cycle buddy!!!!!


----------



## lindsaygaye

Mrs.Stevens10 said:


> Af was due yesterday and nothing. Tested this morning with an IC after a .1 temp rise and BFN :/ I'm officially in limbo. Super sore nips (myy bbs aren't as tender). Bloated, dull heaache and slightly nauseated. Please let this be it!! KMFX'd. I'm going to test with FRER tomorrow morning if my temp stays up

I've been having similar symptoms.except my AF is due tomorrow!! Maybe we will get BFPs yet! :thumbup:


----------



## Coco Tutu

Make those BFP 20 please :) I caved, tested early (I was to test a day after AF was due, yeah, right!) and got my BFP on cycle day 27 of a 30-31 day cycle with clear blue (2 of those) and clear blue indicator (2-3 weeks). Now praying its a sticky!

Sending :dust: your way ladies! For the rest of this cycle, and for all October testers, good luck!!!


----------



## Missbx

I'm not sure if I ovulated for sure but fertility friend is putting me at 3dpo for now.

Please can you put me down for testing on the 27th x


----------



## jadoechols

YEAH COCO!! CONGRATS!!!


I'm on another thread too but a few extra prayers never hurt!!! 

FF changed O date so we are 3 DPO. Looks like I'll be testing on 9/28 unless :witch: stays on the 22 like we originally planned for!

Although I am not liking going from a 28 day cycle to a 35 day! UGH! Hopefully this will be the positive month!!


----------



## Amalee

Could you put me down for testing on the 25th? Fingers crossed I can hold out that long!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Coco Tutu

jadoechols said:


> YEAH COCO!! CONGRATS!!!
> 
> 
> I'm on another thread too but a few extra prayers never hurt!!!
> 
> FF changed O date so we are 3 DPO. Looks like I'll be testing on 9/28 unless :witch: stays on the 22 like we originally planned for!
> 
> Although I am not liking going from a 28 day cycle to a 35 day! UGH! Hopefully this will be the positive month!!

September is a magical month! I will keep my fingers crossed for you jadoechols! :hugs:


----------



## fairyy

Yeh September is magical. So many BFPs this month. It stared with a bang of BFPs. Plus it is birth month for many of us. Hope it will bring more BFPs for ladies like us in the TWW.


----------



## DragonflyWing

Can you change my test date to the 26th? I o'd much later than expected.


----------



## confuzion

Congrats coco tutu!

I just started the tww. I ovulated either yesterday or the day before. So now let's hope the BD'ing was enough! :happydance: so glad to be back in the wait. Waiting for ovulation is so stressful.


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Oops just realised I am on 2 sept threads, hope that's OK :wacko:

Congrats all the BFPs!! I am 1 DPO today and ready for some serious symptom spotting!


----------



## Mrs.Stevens10

Well I'm out. AF got me last night. Good Luck to those who are still waiting to test this month. Congrats to those who got their BFP's! I won't be back next month, but I'll be on the lookout for the November testing thread. My Birthday's the 18th so I'm hoping for a miracle :)


----------



## Dannixo

I am sorry the witch flew in: Mrs.Stevens10, Lindsaygaye, WDWjess, 2moms2be, tori0713, nightnurse, DSemcho. Good luck next month. Hope to see you all in the October thread. You can find the link on the front page. Mrs.Stevens10- I will make sure to send you a link to the November thread. Enjoy your break and get a glass of wine!

Welcome! missbx, Jadoechols! You have been added. Good luck this month!

Congratulations! Coco tutu. Happy and Healthy nine months!


----------



## Bump4Me2013

Coco Tutu said:


> Make those BFP 20 please :) I caved, tested early (I was to test a day after AF was due, yeah, right!) and got my BFP on cycle day 27 of a 30-31 day cycle with clear blue (2 of those) and clear blue indicator (2-3 weeks). Now praying its a sticky!
> 
> Sending :dust: your way ladies! For the rest of this cycle, and for all October testers, good luck!!!

Congrats hun! :happydance:


----------



## junebaby08

well updated from me no af, havent tested since bfn last week, im gonna try to hold off til friday, alot of symptoms
gassy
headache
tired
twinges in belly
heartburn
alittle nauseous not much
cough/runny nose
creamy cm
deiff feeling during sex(tmi)
so hoping this month is it for me


----------



## DSemcho

Giggles.....


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image_zpse7b00e1b.jpg


----------



## junebaby08

too funny lol


----------



## junebaby08

i caved and tested again with a answer test and nothing!! im cd 33 i dont know whats going all and with all of my symptoms is it all in my head??? i guess ill test one more time with fmu maybe in a couple of days!!!

https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b107/pimpinpurple06/8301c5ec-c418-4cd2-bd44-7c230a8c4925.jpg


----------



## YogaMama27

confuzion said:


> Congrats coco tutu!
> 
> I just started the tww. I ovulated either yesterday or the day before. So now let's hope the BD'ing was enough! :happydance: so glad to be back in the wait. Waiting for ovulation is so stressful.

Confuzion, we have the same exact time frame! I got my positive opk Saturday around noon so either o'd Sunday or Monday. I have a long cycle (38 days) so I'm like you, very excited to finally be in the 2ww. When do you plan on testing?


----------



## Coco Tutu

Dannixo said:


> I am sorry the witch flew in: Mrs.Stevens10, Lindsaygaye, WDWjess, 2moms2be, tori0713, nightnurse, DSemcho. Good luck next month. Hope to see you all in the October thread. You can find the link on the front page. Mrs.Stevens10- I will make sure to send you a link to the November thread. Enjoy your break and get a glass of wine!
> 
> Welcome! missbx, Jadoechols! You have been added. Good luck this month!
> 
> Congratulations! Coco tutu. Happy and Healthy nine months!

Thank you! It's my first pregnancy so I can use all the positivity and wishes I can get :)


----------



## Coco Tutu

confuzion said:


> Congrats coco tutu!
> 
> I just started the tww. I ovulated either yesterday or the day before. So now let's hope the BD'ing was enough! :happydance: so glad to be back in the wait. Waiting for ovulation is so stressful.

Good luck hun! Catch that egg!


----------



## Coco Tutu

Bump4Me2013 said:


> Coco Tutu said:
> 
> 
> Make those BFP 20 please :) I caved, tested early (I was to test a day after AF was due, yeah, right!) and got my BFP on cycle day 27 of a 30-31 day cycle with clear blue (2 of those) and clear blue indicator (2-3 weeks). Now praying its a sticky!
> 
> Sending :dust: your way ladies! For the rest of this cycle, and for all October testers, good luck!!!
> 
> Congrats hun! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you and best of luck to you!


----------



## kempster

Good day ladies.

I'm 5dpo (I think) my cycles are still irregular after i got of the bc pill in March, ttc eversince.

I will be testing the 24th...

Really hope this is a lucky thread - seems like it.

Congratz to all of you who got your BFP's!

Good luck to all :flower:


----------



## Navygrrl

:witch: for me. See y'all in the October thread.


----------



## confuzion

YogaMama27 said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Congrats coco tutu!
> 
> I just started the tww. I ovulated either yesterday or the day before. So now let's hope the BD'ing was enough! :happydance: so glad to be back in the wait. Waiting for ovulation is so stressful.
> 
> Confuzion, we have the same exact time frame! I got my positive opk Saturday around noon so either o'd Sunday or Monday. I have a long cycle (38 days) so I'm like you, very excited to finally be in the 2ww. When do you plan on testing?Click to expand...

Oh! A cycle buddy! :) I plan on taking my first test on the 27th at 11 or 12 DPO but won't officially count myself late until the 30th so if I get a BFN on the 27th I will test again on the 30th. 
How about you?


----------



## RedheadBabies

I was originally down to test the 21st but started testing at 8dpo because its impossible not to when the pee sticks are available! At 9dpo I had pink CM after using the bathroom, and had AF cramps like crazy. I spotted on day 10 of my LP last month, and AF came full force on day 11. Today at 10dpo I had some brownish tinted CM after using the bathroom. I so expected AF to come every time I used the bathroom today. I had BFNs on frer and IC yesterday. Imagine my surprise as I sit waiting for AF to come, and decide to use my last frer before bed tonight, just because...and this pops up! I am super excited, and nervous, and glad that my decision to start b6 this month really seemed to help my short LP! 

EDD June 1, 2014
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 30


----------



## junebaby08

wow redhead congrats!! thats wierd that u got bfn yesterday but bfp today! i got another bfn today with fmu on frer, so maybe im not out yet! what is your symptoms?


----------



## fairyy

RedheadBabies said:


> I was originally down to test the 21st but started testing at 8dpo because its impossible not to when the pee sticks are available! At 9dpo I had pink CM after using the bathroom, and had AF cramps like crazy. I spotted on day 10 of my LP last month, and AF came full force on day 11. Today at 10dpo I had some brownish tinted CM after using the bathroom. I so expected AF to come every time I used the bathroom today. I had BFNs on frer and IC yesterday. Imagine my surprise as I sit waiting for AF to come, and decide to use my last frer before bed tonight, just because...and this pops up! I am super excited, and nervous, and glad that my decision to start b6 this month really seemed to help my short LP!
> 
> EDD June 1, 2014

Wow. Congrats :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

Congrats redheadbabies! My BFP was the same with a BFN at 10 dpo and a positive at 11 dpo. Hcg seems to come up out of nowhere sometimes lol.


----------



## Navygrrl

Congrats Redheadbabies!


----------



## Amalee

RedheadBabies said:


> I was originally down to test the 21st but started testing at 8dpo because its impossible not to when the pee sticks are available! At 9dpo I had pink CM after using the bathroom, and had AF cramps like crazy. I spotted on day 10 of my LP last month, and AF came full force on day 11. Today at 10dpo I had some brownish tinted CM after using the bathroom. I so expected AF to come every time I used the bathroom today. I had BFNs on frer and IC yesterday. Imagine my surprise as I sit waiting for AF to come, and decide to use my last frer before bed tonight, just because...and this pops up! I am super excited, and nervous, and glad that my decision to start b6 this month really seemed to help my short LP!
> 
> EDD June 1, 2014

Yay!! Congratulations!


----------



## DSemcho

RedheadBabies said:


> I was originally down to test the 21st but started testing at 8dpo because its impossible not to when the pee sticks are available! At 9dpo I had pink CM after using the bathroom, and had AF cramps like crazy. I spotted on day 10 of my LP last month, and AF came full force on day 11. Today at 10dpo I had some brownish tinted CM after using the bathroom. I so expected AF to come every time I used the bathroom today. I had BFNs on frer and IC yesterday. Imagine my surprise as I sit waiting for AF to come, and decide to use my last frer before bed tonight, just because...and this pops up! I am super excited, and nervous, and glad that my decision to start b6 this month really seemed to help my short LP!
> 
> EDD June 1, 2014

Congrats!!!!


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Congrats redheadbabies :happydance:

I am 3dpo today, a ton of tests just arrived in the post, can't wait :haha:

I have been really tired and got a crampy discomfort in pelvis so far but had the same last cycle and got BFN!


----------



## RedheadBabies

junebaby08 said:


> wow redhead congrats!! thats wierd that u got bfn yesterday but bfp today! i got another bfn today with fmu on frer, so maybe im not out yet! what is your symptoms?

Heart palps around implantation, and gas. The heart palps are something I used to get once in a while, but the last time I really had them was when I was pregnant with DD. So given the heart palps aren't a normal symptom, and gas is a normal thing for AF... Nothing too extraordinary. I did have what must have been a form of IB with the pink CM. No sore boobs or anything, but I did just stop nursing my 19 month old the 4th of this month, so I just got my boobs back! I don't remember what normal boobs feel like! :)


----------



## RedheadBabies

junebaby08 said:


> wow redhead congrats!! thats wierd that u got bfn yesterday but bfp today! i got another bfn today with fmu on frer, so maybe im not out yet! what is your symptoms?


JuneBaby you so aren't out til AF shows. After the pink CM 9dpo I thought for sure AF was coming. I was crying in the shower worries over my short LP, and every trip to the bathroom I was sure that witch would be here. I was shocked when that second line came up...and pretty dark after a stark white bfn just 36 hours before!


----------



## Hannah.w

Can any one help, 

Before I fell pregnant my cycles were 37 days long. I had a mmc, but didn't find out till our 12 week scan. I went in and had a d&c in July, I then had a 32 day cycle. I'm now 34 days in and still getting bfn and not got af yet. 
What do u think could my cycles had gone back to 37? 

Any advise is most helpful xx


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Hi, AF came today. I am missing next month because I am having hsg. GL to everybody. Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxx


----------



## junebaby08

RedheadBabies said:


> junebaby08 said:
> 
> 
> wow redhead congrats!! thats wierd that u got bfn yesterday but bfp today! i got another bfn today with fmu on frer, so maybe im not out yet! what is your symptoms?
> 
> 
> JuneBaby you so aren't out til AF shows. After the pink CM 9dpo I thought for sure AF was coming. I was crying in the shower worries over my short LP, and every trip to the bathroom I was sure that witch would be here. I was shocked when that second line came up...and pretty dark after a stark white bfn just 36 hours before!Click to expand...


yea but af is irregular so i cant go by that im cd 36 today! i just took a blue dye test iknow they suck and i see alittle something irl- but when i took frer 2 days ago nothing? so i dunno


----------



## confuzion

Hannah.w said:


> Can any one help,
> 
> Before I fell pregnant my cycles were 37 days long. I had a mmc, but didn't find out till our 12 week scan. I went in and had a d&c in July, I then had a 32 day cycle. I'm now 34 days in and still getting bfn and not got af yet.
> What do u think could my cycles had gone back to 37?
> 
> Any advise is most helpful xx

It is possible. After a miscarriage your hormones are a bit wacky--in your case it seems you ovulated earlier and now your body may have readjusted and is back to normal. 

It's also possible that you're pregnant :shrug:. Hope it's the latter. Good luck. 

Personally I've had a couple cycles since my m/c and they're still a bit unpredictable which is unfortunate but nothing we can about it :nope:


----------



## rachy28

Im out :( Af due today, bfn on frer, temp drop and no longer have my triphasic message... feeling very deflated after all the excitement :(


----------



## Dannixo

Cd 12 ultrasound went great! I loved my new technician, she explained everything as she did it! I am so glad I switched doctors! I have two good size eggs at 21 mm, one on each side. Obviously the left one won't release and I also had a 12 mm on the right side as well. My lining was 7.0 mm. Picking up my ovidrel injection as we speak. Times intercourse tonight and tomorrow. Not to keen on injecting myself, as my old doctor did it for me. Fingers crossed fermera is the key for us! 

I have a bad sinus infection so I'm on the z-pack and Flonase so baby making isn't very fun right now lol


----------



## confuzion

Dannixo said:


> Cd 12 ultrasound went great! I loved my new technician, she explained everything as she did it! I am so glad I switched doctors! I have two good size eggs at 21 mm, one on each side. Obviously the left one won't release and I also had a 12 mm on the right side as well. My lining was 7.0 mm. Picking up my ovidrel injection as we speak. Times intercourse tonight and tomorrow. Not to keen on injecting myself, as my old doctor did it for me. Fingers crossed fermera is the key for us!
> 
> I have a bad sinus infection so I'm on the z-pack and Flonase so baby making isn't very fun right now lol

Yay! I love hearing good news. Sorry about your sinus infection but you've dealt with worse. Happy BD'ing!


----------



## Dannixo

Been awfully quite in here lately. How's everyone doing? Sorry I have not updated yet, been battling a pretty nasty sinus infection. I also work two jobs and am a full time student so bear with me as I'm a little under the weather.

Congratulations RedHeadBabies, happy and healthy nine months to you. 

I'm sorry for those the witch flew in, better luck in October. You can find the link to the thread on the front page.

Good luck to those in limbo and those waiting to test! :dust:


----------



## fairyy

I am out Danni. AF got me today.


----------



## DragonflyWing

Can anyone give me any insight on my chart? Do you think I ovulated?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ce6be/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## AugustBride6

I'm out, AF is paying a visit.

Off to October!


----------



## confuzion

Sorry augustbride6 :( :hugs:

I'm 7 DPO today. Not feeling too different :/ gonna take my first test this Friday. At least now that the day is in the same week it doesn't feel too far away. 

Keeping myself busy by planning a little trip to Costa Rica :happydance:


----------



## Dannixo

Im sorry the witch flewn in: Rachy28, fairy, Augustbride6, Daisyprencess, Navygrrl and Mrs. Stevens10. Good luck next month! Hope to see you in the October thread.

Welcome Kempster, you have been added. Good luck this month!


----------



## Dannixo

Alright ladies, I have a question. I am hoping someone can help me as I called the doctor but they cant get back to me until tomorrow. Here's the run down. As you know we started Fermera 5 mg for the first time this cycle so it's different. I also have a sinus infection and am on antibiotics which I got ok'd by the doctor. okay here goes, I went in Friday 9/20 for my cd 12 ultrasound which showed 2 eggs. two 21mm and 1 12mm. The decided to give me the Ovidrel injection which is new for me. I've taken the Noverall before though. The doctor told me I should ovulate 24-36 hours from the time it was given which was 1 pm Friday. She said that puts me at 1 am Saturday night/ Sunday morning. Now they always tell me there's no need to use an opk and I never really do wit the injection but I started to wonder if maybe something was wrong. I took an opk twice Friday, Saturday and sunday and they were all negative. Now I used first response which I think are junk because I've used them before and got a negative and then got a positive on a different brand with the same urine. But.. I tested today Monday, and got a positive which is way out from 24-36 hours. So... am I ovulating now or is the test faulty due to sickness and new drugs? Sorry this is so long. The trigger should of showed up by now.


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Dannixo said:


> Alright ladies, I have a question. I am hoping someone can help me as I called the doctor but they cant get back to me until tomorrow. Here's the run down. As you know we started Fermera 5 mg for the first time this cycle so it's different. I also have a sinus infection and am on antibiotics which I got ok'd by the doctor. okay here goes, I went in Friday 9/20 for my cd 12 ultrasound which showed 2 eggs. two 21mm and 1 12mm. The decided to give me the Ovidrel injection which is new for me. I've taken the Noverall before though. The doctor told me I should ovulate 24-36 hours from the time it was given which was 1 pm Friday. She said that puts me at 1 am Saturday night/ Sunday morning. Now they always tell me there's no need to use an opk and I never really do wit the injection but I started to wonder if maybe something was wrong. I took an opk twice Friday, Saturday and sunday and they were all negative. Now I used first response which I think are junk because I've used them before and got a negative and then got a positive on a different brand with the same urine. But.. I tested today Monday, and got a positive which is way out from 24-36 hours. So... am I ovulating now or is the test faulty due to sickness and new drugs? Sorry this is so long. The trigger should of showed up by now.


I don't know much about this but from what I can gather I think Ovidrel uses hcg to trigger whereas OPK test LH so maybe why they were neg, could the + be down to your natural LH surge later? Or maybe the first tests where junk as you said but the good test picked up the hcg still in your system from the shot as it is similar to LH? I also read varying timing on O aft the shot up to 3 days. I really hope it works for you FX!


----------



## Jess812

Hi, I tested earlier than AF!

BFP :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







524608_10153239139515386_1464346150_n.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Jess812 said:


> Hi, I tested earlier than AF!
> 
> BFP :happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats!


----------



## Dannixo

Jess812 said:


> Hi, I tested earlier than AF!
> 
> BFP :happydance::happydance:

Yay!! Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## Jess812

thank you... dont give up.. IC still say negative x


----------



## fairyy

Congrats Jess :)


----------



## AugustBride6

Jess812 said:


> Hi, I tested earlier than AF!
> 
> BFP :happydance::happydance:


Congratulations!


----------



## confuzion

Congrats jess812. I'll likely be testing before AF myself :shy: hope I get one too!


----------



## Jess812

Thank you everyone...

I started from 8DPO as a friend tested same day but at 10DPO and got BFP. I finally got mine at 10DPO too :D 

FX for you xx


----------



## DSemcho

Even though I'm on to October I wanted to share something awesome....

Omg I'm sooo proud of my husband!! Okay... So he called medical and got an appointment for the fertility specialist. They wanted to do next week, but he told them no the week after would be better. And I asked him why not next week, and he said because they told him no intercourse for 3 - 5 days... That totally just made my heart melt because he remembered that my fertile period is from tomorrow until the 4th 

So our appointment is set up for the 8th!! So even if I get my positive OPK on the 5th we can still BD that day.


----------



## pinkfluffypla

Aww bless


----------



## DragonflyWing

I'm out, AF got me at only 8dpo :(


----------



## fairyy

DSemcho said:


> Even though I'm on to October I wanted to share something awesome....
> 
> Omg I'm sooo proud of my husband!! Okay... So he called medical and got an appointment for the fertility specialist. They wanted to do next week, but he told them no the week after would be better. And I asked him why not next week, and he said because they told him no intercourse for 3 - 5 days... That totally just made my heart melt because he remembered that my fertile period is from tomorrow until the 4th
> 
> So our appointment is set up for the 8th!! So even if I get my positive OPK on the 5th we can still BD that day.

That's so sweet of him. See he cares and loves u a lot. Praying to Lord to bless u with a baby soon. :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

It's a beautiful thing Dsemcho :) I must admit, my lovely husband always knows too :) Asks what my temps are. Sometimes they can be so lovely when they're not doing bothersome things lol.


----------



## fairyy

Ya I agree, when they are not doing bothersome thing....


----------



## RedheadBabies

Hi ladies, coming back to update. Had bloodwork done yesterday's at my request due to previous lost history and my bfps not progressing. At 16dpo, 6 days after my first bfp, hcg was 19, and progesterone only 5...so now starts the waiting to miscarry. They called in progesterone to the pharmacy, but the pharmacy hasn't called me yet to tell me it's filled, and my repeat bloodwork is in less than 24 hours. I have a call in to ask about the purpose of, because with levels so low 16dpo, I feel it will just delay the inevitable. Good luck to the rest of you ladies still waiting on your bfps. I hope you get them very soon, and have a sticky bean!


----------



## NewMrsJones

I'm out AF arrived this morning and my boss announced her pregnancy today so not been a good day.

Trying to stay positive though, got my clearblue fertility monitor to use this month, quite excited to try it. Does anyone else use one and if so do you still temp as well?


----------



## calilove77

AF came for me yesterday. Congrats to all the BFP's this month!!!! :):):)


----------



## pinkpolkadot

DSemcho said:


> Even though I'm on to October I wanted to share something awesome....
> 
> Omg I'm sooo proud of my husband!! Okay... So he called medical and got an appointment for the fertility specialist. They wanted to do next week, but he told them no the week after would be better. And I asked him why not next week, and he said because they told him no intercourse for 3 - 5 days... That totally just made my heart melt because he remembered that my fertile period is from tomorrow until the 4th
> 
> So our appointment is set up for the 8th!! So even if I get my positive OPK on the 5th we can still BD that day.


Ah that is very sweet!

I am hangin in waiting for AF or another test in the morning, spotting but think I see faint line on test :wacko:


----------



## pinkfluffypla

Still no af or bfp. 4 days late.


----------



## confuzion

RedheadBabies said:


> Hi ladies, coming back to update. Had bloodwork done yesterday's at my request due to previous lost history and my bfps not progressing. At 16dpo, 6 days after my first bfp, hcg was 19, and progesterone only 5...so now starts the waiting to miscarry. They called in progesterone to the pharmacy, but the pharmacy hasn't called me yet to tell me it's filled, and my repeat bloodwork is in less than 24 hours. I have a call in to ask about the purpose of, because with levels so low 16dpo, I feel it will just delay the inevitable. Good luck to the rest of you ladies still waiting on your bfps. I hope you get them very soon, and have a sticky bean!

Aw I'm so sorry. Words cannot describe. I know how you feel. I hope the progesterone works for you and that this is not as dire as you think.:hugs:


----------



## confuzion

So I took a test this morning, and this popped up. Can anyone else see it?
 



Attached Files:







answer_10DPO.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## pinkpolkadot

RedheadBabies said:


> Hi ladies, coming back to update. Had bloodwork done yesterday's at my request due to previous lost history and my bfps not progressing. At 16dpo, 6 days after my first bfp, hcg was 19, and progesterone only 5...so now starts the waiting to miscarry. They called in progesterone to the pharmacy, but the pharmacy hasn't called me yet to tell me it's filled, and my repeat bloodwork is in less than 24 hours. I have a call in to ask about the purpose of, because with levels so low 16dpo, I feel it will just delay the inevitable. Good luck to the rest of you ladies still waiting on your bfps. I hope you get them very soon, and have a sticky bean!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

confuzion said:


> So I took a test this morning, and this popped up. Can anyone else see it?

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Hannah.w

confuzion said:


> So I took a test this morning, and this popped up. Can anyone else see it?

Congratulations xx


----------



## Hannah.w

I'm still waiting 5 days late and no sign of af.


----------



## Navygrrl

confuzion said:


> So I took a test this morning, and this popped up. Can anyone else see it?

I can totally see it! Congrats!!!!


----------



## RedheadBabies

Updating again. Doctor called today- you know it's never good news when it's not just a nurse calling. My levels are not increasing. He expects my bleeding to start in the next day or two. I'm hoping not before out anniversary dinner tomorrow night...although he said due to my levels not getting super high, it should be like a heavy period. With my progesterone being so low, he said it was probably just an issue of a bad egg. So I'll follow up with my doctor (he's not my usual OB) after I miscarry, and we'll discuss progesterone for lengthen LP and to just up my levels in general. Thanks for your kind words ladies. Congrats to the new BFPs, and Fx'ed the rest of you get your BFPs very soon!!!


----------



## confuzion

RedheadBabies said:


> Updating again. Doctor called today- you know it's never good news when it's not just a nurse calling. My levels are not increasing. He expects my bleeding to start in the next day or two. I'm hoping not before out anniversary dinner tomorrow night...although he said due to my levels not getting super high, it should be like a heavy period. With my progesterone being so low, he said it was probably just an issue of a bad egg. So I'll follow up with my doctor (he's not my usual OB) after I miscarry, and we'll discuss progesterone for lengthen LP and to just up my levels in general. Thanks for your kind words ladies. Congrats to the new BFPs, and Fx'ed the rest of you get your BFPs very soon!!!

So sorry. Been where you are and it's not fun. But you'll be past this in no time I promise.


----------



## DSemcho

confuzion said:


> So I took a test this morning, and this popped up. Can anyone else see it?

Congrats!!



Hannah.w said:


> I'm still waiting 5 days late and no sign of af.

Test! I wouldn't be able to hold out!



RedheadBabies said:


> Updating again. Doctor called today- you know it's never good news when it's not just a nurse calling. My levels are not increasing. He expects my bleeding to start in the next day or two. I'm hoping not before out anniversary dinner tomorrow night...although he said due to my levels not getting super high, it should be like a heavy period. With my progesterone being so low, he said it was probably just an issue of a bad egg. So I'll follow up with my doctor (he's not my usual OB) after I miscarry, and we'll discuss progesterone for lengthen LP and to just up my levels in general. Thanks for your kind words ladies. Congrats to the new BFPs, and Fx'ed the rest of you get your BFPs very soon!!!

I'm sorry Red :(


----------



## pinkfluffypla

5 days late and the witch has got me


----------



## YogaMama27

Congratulations confuzion! I'm out. On to the October thread :) Danni, can you sign me up for October 31st? Thanks.


----------



## Dannixo

I am sorry the witch flew in: Pinkfluffypla, Yogamama27, DragonflyWing, NewMrsJones and Calilove77. I wish you the best of luck for next month and hope to see you in the October thread.

Congratulation's confusion and Jess812 on your :bfp:, you can see it flashing by your name. Fingers crossed and prayers sent it's a sticky one this time! 

RedHeadBabies- I am so sorry dear, Words can't explain how you must feel to finally get something and for it to be taken away, good news is you know you can get pregnant that's a start, now they have to figure out why your not keeping it. Hopefully progesterone early one next cycle will help. I wish you the best of luck and my prayers are with you. Hope to see you back in the threads soon.


----------



## Wizz

Hey Ladies,

I was meant to test on monday but tested yesterday and today and got a BFP today!!!!!!

Went to the supermarket to buy a digital and i'm 1-2 weeks gone x


----------



## Dannixo

Wizz said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I was meant to test on monday but tested yesterday and today and got a BFP today!!!!!!
> 
> Went to the supermarket to buy a digital and i'm 1-2 weeks gone x

Yay!!! Congratulation's dear! Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## Wizz

Dannixo said:


> Wizz said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I was meant to test on monday but tested yesterday and today and got a BFP today!!!!!!
> 
> Went to the supermarket to buy a digital and i'm 1-2 weeks gone x
> 
> Yay!!! Congratulation's dear! Happy and healthy nine months!Click to expand...

Thanks so much Dannixo,loads of baby dust to you and all the ladies who are awaiting their BFP X


----------



## RedheadBabies

Bleeding started this morning. I'm glad I'm not stuck in limbo waiting for it to start. Today is our 5 year anniversary, and I refused to cancel our dinner reservations! (We don't get out often:) and I'm making the best of this evening. I'll be seeing my OB next week about progesterone. Looking forward to what's ahead. Thanks for all of your kind words ladies, they mean a lot. <3


----------



## Navygrrl

Congrats Wizz!!!!

Redheadbabies - Happy anniversary! I'm so sorry for your loss, but your attitude is so amazing. Enjoy the evening with your hubby.


----------



## Wizz

Thanks Navygrrl x


----------



## Hannah.w

I have done a few tests but none since Monday when I was a day late and all have come bak negative :(. I'm hoping its just a shy one but who knows. 

Congratulations to all that have there bfp.

Xxx


----------



## BeachyBronzer

I tested this morning and got a bfn :-( 
Af is due on Wednesday so im sure im out.

Huge congrats to all bfps !

And good luck to all hopefully we get our bfp soon :)


----------



## libbysue

The witch got me! On to October.


----------



## mapletulip

Im out. AF showed early. 10 months counting and still nothing.


----------



## fairyy

mapletulip said:


> Im out. AF showed early. 10 months counting and still nothing.

Don't lose hope. It will happen. I am in the same boat. This is cycle 10. Trying for baby # 1. :hugs:


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

fairyy said:


> mapletulip said:
> 
> 
> Im out. AF showed early. 10 months counting and still nothing.
> 
> Don't lose hope. It will happen. I am in the same boat. This is cycle 10. Trying for baby # 1. :hugs:Click to expand...

Ten months is nothing. Some people are on cycle 100. I hope you have your :bfp: soon. Xxx


----------



## Hannah.w

The witch got me 10 days late! On to nov now as long cycles :( fingers crossed it our month as its my 30th on the 4 and af is due the 7. Xx


----------



## lm3898

Dannixo said:


> Lm3898- I know there are no words to tell you how sorry I am dear good news you know you can get pregnant and it looks like it was your 2nd or third month. I am on my 11th medicated cycle never seeing a bfp if that makes you feel any better. Good luck next month and hope to see you in the October thread.

Danni - just wanted to say thank you for this post - I am really pulling for you always - I took a little time off the boards after last month so sorry this is a little late but again, thank you for your kind words. And I hope very much you get your :bfp: Here's to month 4 for me.

P.S. Thank you also for these monthly threads! :hug:


----------

